# Whats The Worst Beer You've Ever Tried?



## brett mccluskey

Had some friends around last night for tea and beers ,and while browsing my botttle/can collection,someone asked what the best beer was,naturally i said,no such thing,different time,weather,mood,etc :icon_cheers: But i always tell them what the worst beer i've ever drank was...Tennants Super :icon_vomit: Just wondering what other beers that ppl have tried that are real shockers,there must be a few out there :beer:


----------



## WarmBeer

Pure Blande.

Alcoholic, beer coloured water. Why bother?


----------



## Bribie G

toper1 said:


> Had some friends around last night for tea and beers ,and while browsing my botttle/can collection,someone asked what the best beer was,naturally i said,no such thing,different time,weather,mood,etc But i always tell them what the worst beer i've ever drank was...Tennants Super :icon_vomit: Just wondering what other beers that ppl have tried that are real shockers,there must be a few out there :beer:



I love Tennant's Super, but I reckon it's definitely pipped by Skol Super :icon_drunk: 







It prompted me to try my own versions of 9% supers and I did a really nice one (see my avatar) but I woke up one day begging in a mall with a four day growth and no knowledge of how I had got there :unsure:


----------



## jbirbeck

infected micro...


----------



## barls

any of fatz, 

_looks around to see if going to get a bite_

but seriously Ikale was one of the worst ive had ever.
here it is on ratebeer
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/royal-ikale-e...eer/23710/8858/


----------



## Bribie G

Could it be any worse than Hammer and Tongs?


----------



## .DJ.

Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum :icon_vomit:


----------



## TerritoryBrew

For my money (at the moment) it is the Hahn Superdry 3.5%.


----------



## Kranky

I had a beer from Redoak a few months ago and it was an abomination. It had "Belgian Chocolate" somewhere in it's name. It was the type of beer that should have been poured down the drain than sold over the counter. It was an embarrassment to Australian craft beer. 

The other beer I find truly disgusting is VB. I always get really ill when I drink it. It's vile.


----------



## Doubleplugga

pure blonde comes straight to mind, there are some pretty bad commercial brews out there but its probably on par with Barefoot Raddler


----------



## beerbog

It's a toss up between VB and West End. :beerbang:


----------



## Shed101

The one that sticks out in my mind for tasting bad was a can of VB in 1996 in Covent Garden at an Aussie-themed pub called Sheila's.

Tasted like UHT milk.

Lots of other fizzy lagers i've had were pretty awful, but nothing quite as bad as that VB.


----------



## thanme

Barefoot Radler for sure. TEDS Platinum is up there, and for some reason I decided to try Pure Blonde White...dunno what I was thinking :/


----------



## geoffd

Kranky said:


> The other beer I find truly disgusting is VB. I always get really ill when I drink it. It's vile.




+1 also any other beer made with that awful turbo yeast, crap beer from Asia tastes better than Oz megaswill, not because it has much better malt or hop profiles, but simply because it is clean on the palate. VB makes me ill. :icon_vomit: It's what got me started home brewing.


----------



## jayse

I would not put any megaswill such as tooheys or CUB in this catergory, they are not disgusting beers by an means, boring and like a funeral in your mouth maybe but disgusting no. They are well made and for the most part not offensive.

Microbreweries, whilst many make the best beer it is also microbreweries who make the worst undrinkable beers going around, infections and sometimes just down right shit brewers, no need to name and shame anyone but I would happily drink VB or super dry over a few of the microbreweries beers.


----------



## raven19

I made a Jovial Monk partial beer many years ago (french specialty ale I think?). Even after a long time in the bottle it did not improve... :icon_vomit:


----------



## geoffd

jayse said:


> I would not put any megaswill such as tooheys or CUB in this catergory, they are not disgusting beers by an means, boring and like a funeral in your mouth maybe but disgusting no. They are well made and for the most part not offensive.



I respectfully disagree, you must be a heavy smoker not to be able to taste the yeast 

I used to drink cascade light on a saturday arvo, playing snooker at the RSL, as it was the only beer they stocked that was drinkeable, sadly since been taken over it now reeks of that musty shit. The only beer they have left that I can stomach is Boags, this too has the shit flavour yeast but has a reasonable malt profile that makes 1 or 2 just about drinkeable.


----------



## jonocarroll

WarmBeer said:


> Pure Blande.
> 
> Alcoholic, beer coloured water. Why bother?





.DJ. said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum :icon_vomit:





TerritoryBrew said:


> For my money (at the moment) it is the Hahn Superdry 3.5%.





Gibbo1 said:


> It's a toss up between VB and West End. :beerbang:


Seriously? Bland beer is the worst you guys have tasted? Consider yourselves very lucky. 




Years ago for the uni club we had this beer as the mouthwash beer (aka palate cleanser) before a beer appreciation night and a good half of the tasters poured theirs out in disgust, including a head brewer from a major megaswill brewery. It was the second attempt at this beer just in case it was an off batch the first time around, but this beer holds the record for lowest rated at the uni club. Absolutely foul. Incidentally, I still have a bottle that will one day be unleashed on someone who thinks there's no such thing as a bad beer. <<shudder>>


----------



## roo_dr

I remember a micro-brew beer I had in the UK that was foul. A dodgy batch - the replacements they provided were superb.

Unfortunately I then managed to recreate the dodgy batch with my third extract beer, so I guess the worst beer I've ever tried is my own! My quality control has improved markedly since those dark, early days. :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48

An extract beer I brewed 3 or 4 years ago.

Consisted of 3 kg of LDME, bittered and flavoured with stale POR flowers and a Fuggles teabag.
Underpitched a starter of Coopers yeast grown (not very well) from some stubbies.

It was horrible, very horrible, awfully horrible. 
This brew was very much instrumental in moving me onto AG brewing.


----------



## brett mccluskey

BribieG said:


> I love Tennant's Super, but I reckon it's definitely pipped by Skol Super :icon_drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It prompted me to try my own versions of 9% supers and I did a really nice one (see my avatar) but I woke up one day begging in a mall with a four day growth and no knowledge of how I had got there :unsure:


The Tennants i had was absolutely foul,phenolics,fusels,medicinals.And some micros are bad,but not like tennants :icon_drunk:


----------



## jbirbeck

jayse said:


> I would not put any megaswill such as tooheys or CUB in this catergory, they are not disgusting beers by an means, boring and like a funeral in your mouth maybe but disgusting no. They are well made and for the most part not offensive.
> 
> Microbreweries, whilst many make the best beer it is also microbreweries who make the worst undrinkable beers going around, infections and sometimes just down right shit brewers, no need to name and shame anyone but I would happily drink VB or super dry over a few of the microbreweries beers.






Father Jack said:


> I respectfully disagree, you must be a heavy smoker not to be able to taste the yeast
> 
> I used to drink cascade light on a saturday arvo, playing snooker at the RSL, as it was the only beer they stocked that was drinkeable, sadly since been taken over it now reeks of that musty shit. The only beer they have left that I can stomach is Boags, this too has the shit flavour yeast but has a reasonable malt profile that makes 1 or 2 just about drinkeable.



I'm with Jayse on this one...and I don't smoke. No they are not nice beers, they are bland but they are well made beers and consistent. I don't like VB or west end or carlton draught but I'd drink them ahead of some of the appalling micros I've had. No need to name and shame the bad ones but there are more than a few. Thankfully well balanced by the good ones.


----------



## MarkBastard

.DJ. said:


> Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum :icon_vomit:



Yep for sure.

Other memorable mentions:
* Any chilli beer. It's a novelty, but it tastes like shit.
* MILLER CHILL. YUCK


----------



## DU99

Hannan's Lager.
Hannans Brewery closed in 1982

WestEnd from adelaide


----------



## Sydneybrewer

had a becks at a party once that smelt like poo, and tasted like what i imagine recycled toilet water would taste like.. dont know if it was infected or skunked, but needless to say it was the first and last becks i ever had.


----------



## Kleiny

Any radler or lemon/lime beer(montieths radler/miller chill/barefoot radler etc), the citrus additions always taste fake. Have not accidentally tasted a good one yet.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

oh and a beer i had in Japan called Hitachinos nest (the red one).. had ginger, strong vinegar taste and all sorts of shit in it and tasted like sweet and sour sauce.. come to think of it all the hitachino beers were ordinary but that one was foul.


----------



## geoffd

Rooting Kings said:


> I'm with Jayse on this one...and I don't smoke. No they are not nice beers, they are bland but they are well made beers and consistent. I don't like VB or west end or carlton draught but I'd drink them ahead of some of the appalling micros I've had. No need to name and shame the bad ones but there are more than a few. Thankfully well balanced by the good ones.



Cool RK, I guess it's individual taste buds / perception. I dont regard VB & the likes as bland, the yeast flavour to me is downright offensive & sickening. Obviously not everyone tastes the same & even if they do, it doesnt mean they will like or hate the flavour compound equally.
I can accept that the rest of the beer is deemed bland; the malt flavour is... well what malt falvour, given that about 30% of the fermentables are mildura oranges. The hops are inoffensive too given the low bittering rate & lack of late hopping.

I agree they are consistent, that is primarily why I'm happy to label them the worst beers in the world. A single batch screw up can be forgiven, CUB do it deliberately....every time.

I did taste a beer that had oxidised hops in it once - bloody cats piss, but that was a one off batch of someones homebrew.


----------



## pcmfisher

Have to be a couple of peoples home brew about 20yrs ago. 
Worse i've tasted by a long stalk.


----------



## Nobby

XXXX Summer..where's the hops?? <_< followed closely by barefoot radler.. :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## flano

After a footy grand final our team had a party.
I had a can of SWAN ...dunno if it even still exists.
It tasted like an ashtray.

my last sip I got a ciggie but in the mouth..a rollie.

It was my coaches...he thought it was an empty can and put his but out in it..prior to that I'd had one sip.

But that was not my worst.

One of my recent brews was woeful...tooheys draught home brew can... 1 -10.

but even that wasn't the worst .
The worst was a black beer a guy at work made at one of those beer factory joints.
It looked like black ink and tasted like liquid vegemite.
0 - 10


----------



## Jimbeer

There's a few that I can't split. Miller chill is right up there. I also can't stand budwiser. I think the one that tops my list was this beer my mate bought called ice or something. I can't exactly remember the name but it made me gag much to my mates amusement.

I can deal with vb and draught, I know they're not great but they are what they are.


----------



## bluebetty

Won a case of 88 Balls and couldn't give the stuff away.

Absolutely terrible

Also St Peters Honey Porter. Kind of like drinking a bottle of perfume.


----------



## flano

I tried a can of that non alcoholic beer from the supermarket.

diabolical stuff.


----------



## mfeighan

white stag & barefoot raddler, couldnt give the stuff away
managed to 'leave' it at some party phew


----------



## bullya

I agree with jayse the megas don't deserve a bashing as the worst tasting beers, I like to get a selection of beers I've never tried from various bottle shops and the worst by far was called Patagonia from chile i had one sip and it went straight down the drain IT WAS VILE!!


----------



## argon

Had a William's Pale Ale the other day... definite contender. Horrible, insipid stuff. Had to nod politely to the father-in-law who offered it up.


----------



## petesbrew

Hard to guess what the utterly worst is, An Archers longneck from thailand maybe? Or Lucky Beer?

Bought a mixed sixpack from a NSW micro last year that were comparable to knk beers. 
Now before you jump up and down with "aw, but KnK is alright", I agree they can be alright, but imagine paying $20 for a mixed sixpack of mediocre knk.
Truly disappointing, especially the infected porter bottle.
Not even worth chasing up about.


----------



## brett mccluskey

argon said:


> Had a William's Pale Ale the other day... definite contender. Horrible, insipid stuff. Had to nod politely to the father-in-law who offered it up.


just goes to show the differences in ppl's likings.I tried a Williams a couple of weeks ago and thought it not too bad an effort,not world class,but still not bad :icon_cheers:


----------



## katzke

Unobroue
La Fin Du Monde

Bubble gum beer that I had to force down. Then had the taste stuck in my mouth for the next day.

I have had some bad home brew at club meetings, eveh poured one out. They are not as memorable as that one.


----------



## argon

toper1 said:


> just goes to show the differences in ppl's likings.I tried a Williams a couple of weeks ago and thought it not too bad an effort,not world class,but still not bad :icon_cheers:



Actually i'm pretty sure it was a dud bottle or batch... got huge whacks of what i thought may be DMS... or even oxidation. Probably bought at Dan's or First after sitting in the sun for a few weeks. 

I will try again as i thought it possibly couldn't have been that bad


----------



## waggastew

Fosters Light Ice, 'cellared' in my dads beer fridge for about 3 years, and then drunk because it was the only beer left. Ewwwwww


----------



## WarmBeer

katzke said:


> Unobroue
> La Fin Du Monde
> 
> Bubble gum beer that I had to force down. Then had the taste stuck in my mouth for the next day.
> 
> I have had some bad home brew at club meetings, eveh poured one out. They are not as memorable as that one.


C'mon, you make it sound like it's... The End Of The World!

boomtish


----------



## tipsy

Red Stripe. I'm not sure if it had travelled badly but it would be about the only beer bar my own that I've had to tip out.

Millers Chill is pretty bad also.


----------



## geoffd

toper1 said:


> just goes to show the differences in ppl's likings.I tried a Williams a couple of weeks ago and thought it not too bad an effort,not world class,but still not bad :icon_cheers:



+1 Toper, I tried it last week & felt the same.
It's problem to my mind is that unless you make them yourself I dont think you can get speciality malts of the organic variety. The malt tasted quite grassy to me which was ok but the lack of complexity left it a bit on the bland side, the yeast tasted like coopers at a lower temperature (without the fruity esters). I guess calling the beer organic is a big part of the marketing, shame they couldnt add some vienna or something.


----------



## jonocarroll

petesbrew said:


> Or Lucky Beer?


 This beer isn't fantastic, but it's far from unpleasant if you ask me. Bonus points for the bottle (assuming I'm thinking of the right beer).



petesbrew said:


> Bought a mixed sixpack from a NSW micro last year that were comparable to knk beers.


There's an at least one SA microbrewery that churns out beers that have flaws I would expect a knk brewer to move past sooner or later.



tipsy said:


> Red Stripe. I'm not sure if it had travelled badly but it would be about the only beer bar my own that I've had to tip out.
> 
> Millers Chill is pretty bad also.


I don't mind Red Stripe at all, between pints of something better of course. I might suggest poor handling in that case. Gets a 'decent' on BeerAdvocate (compared to 'avoid' for VB).

I tried Chill in the USA before I heard of it here, and was thoroughly unimpressed. Didn't get past a sip. That was back when radlers were hard to find.

I'll add to the list Jamieson's Raspberry - despite apparently having real raspberries, still tastes like it's got lolly water added.


----------



## Malted

Sydneybrewer said:


> had a becks at a party once that smelt like poo, and tasted like what i imagine recycled toilet water would taste like.. dont know if it was infected or skunked, but needless to say it was the first and last becks i ever had.




"Last night I dreamt I drunk the world's largest margarita, and when I woke up this morning there was salt on the toilet lid. Good thing I didn't eat the worm in there..." Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## DanRayner

Memorably bad beer moments:

Warm *Chang *in Thailand
*PBR *- shared a sixpack of cans with a homeless bloke at 3am in Santa Cruz, CA (embarassingly enough he was buying)
*Resch's Real* and *Toohey's Red* in my youth - it was cheap
*Tennant's Super* in London from a dodgy little corner store at 1050pm after being booted from the pub
And a bottle of someone else's *Corona *at midnight last Sunday after the guests had left and I had run out of LCPA - why did I think that was going to be good?!?

There's a pattern here: desperation, I should really avoid having those beers when there's no other choice.


----------



## Steve

Carlsberg Special Brew


----------



## brett mccluskey

Father Jack said:


> +1 Toper, I tried it last week & felt the same.
> It's problem to my mind is that unless you make them yourself I dont think you can get speciality malts of the organic variety. The malt tasted quite grassy to me which was ok but the lack of complexity left it a bit on the bland side, the yeast tasted like coopers at a lower temperature (without the fruity esters). I guess calling the beer organic is a big part of the marketing, shame they couldnt add some vienna or something.


+1 jack,A very good description Not a world classic ,but the lesser of many evils lurking in the fridges of bottlos <_<


----------



## Yob

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50083 hands down


----------



## A3k

The worst ive had is from a brewpub in Adelaide. Bought pints (Adelaide pints luckily) for me and a mate. The barmaid asked if i wanted to try a sample beforehand, i declined thinking itll have to be alright. We both had a few sips and left 95% of the pints. I went and bought another round (different beer) right then.
This is the only time i remember that ive bought a beer at a pub and not drunk most of it.

I've had other beers at this pub before. most are okay (nothing to write home about) but this one must have been infected. Worse than the 8year old K&K beers i found in my sunroom a few years ago.


----------



## MitchDudarko

I had a Bali Hai Beer when I was in Bali this past November, It literally smelled and tasted of wet dog (well what I'd imagine wet dog would taste of)
I also had the misfortune of drinking a Three Kings Lager last week. I'm not even sure if it's beer. I did keep the empty bottles though! Black Glass?!? Hell YES! Gonna put my next big beer in them 
Mitch


----------



## Rod

*VB* without doubt

went to party , only stuff there 

went home without a drink

they gave some away from liquiland last week , thats how good it is

dans have more sense offering James Boag


----------



## HoppingMad

Boags Classic Blonde - One in the fridge at work and I was desperate after a long day. Shouldn't have gone there.

Bud Light & Coors - Drank them in the US stupidly because relatives there were - after trying them, I asked them why the stuff was allowed to be called 'beer'.

Hammer & Tongs - Someone else mentioned it here. You've brought back the night terrors for me now that I remember drinking that. 

Moteith's Radler - Stupidly thought this was a new beer when I saw it on tap in Auckland CBD. Horrible experience trying to smile and finish that one. Should have stuck to Monteith's Black or Golden Ale.

Coopers 62 Pilsener - I love Coopers. Can half understand why they launched this 'green bottle' beer. Wished they hadn't. Cut apple flavour that makes you want to stick it back in the fridge. Watched non-brewers ignore a case of it at a party and fight over a handful of Crown Lagers instead. Enough said.

In short, there are bad examples of beer out there, and good. Just as well the good outweigh the bad, or I'd give up drinking!

Hopper.


----------



## tavas

My first AG. Terrible. Only brew I've ever thrown out.


----------



## chadjaja

South Seas pale ale....

Was in a bottlo on the Gold Coast over xmas looking for anything BUT megaswill....to not much avail apart from Dan's....

Thought it was worth a try as its NOT a lager in a clear bottle........

A few sips in and down the sink it went....walked back to the beer fridge and reached for my father in laws Tooheys extra dry as he chuckled "That fancy heavy beer no good son?"

Hardly helped me prove a point....


----------



## Bizier

Give me a clean, bland beer any day of the week over one with a rough ferment character. Miller Lite pushes this a little too far though, tasted like 1/3 light beer and 2/3 soda.

I will nominate the infected micro or borked homebrew as the absolute worst.

I think the worst non-infected beer is probably where someone has followed Cooper's kit instructions down to a tee... underpitching, simple sugars, and fermenting at 35 or whatever it recommends.

ED: I recently had some 'Perth shed window aged' Corona which was pretty spectacularly aweful.


----------



## staggalee

A long long time ago, a brewery in Rockhampton used to turn out a" beer" labelled simply as "Macs"..
I can`t tell you how shocking it was, so won`t even try.


----------



## lock

Fiji Gold.

Yes, that's Gold my friends!


----------



## geoffd

lock said:


> Fiji Gold.
> 
> Yes, that's Gold my friends!




Yep I tasted that, I have to admit VB has a run for it's money with this one.


----------



## petesbrew

DanRayner said:


> Warm *Chang *in Thailand



Warm? Geez, you must've been desperate and/or very thirsty.


----------



## MattC

This..


----------



## Shed101

It's funny how there are a few beers mentioned on this thread i've actually really enjoyed. Is suggests to me one of three or four or five things:

1. People have very different tastes

2. The same beer can have huge variations in quality

3. You have really bad taste

4. I have an incredibly refined palate

5. Someone sandpapered my tongue while I was sleeping.


----------



## TasChris

Father Jack said:


> Yep I tasted that, I have to admit VB has a run for it's money with this one.


 I agree not a great beer, but almost anything tastes good when you are on a Fijian Island and its 35 deg and 100% humidity at 10:00am and your mouth tastes like a bird cage from the Kava the night before

Cheers
Chris


----------



## mika

Fusty Ferret is perhaps the worst commercial, worst beer ever .... So many bad homebrews (usually by others and often snuck into case swaps) that I couldn't pick just one.


----------



## technoicon

Mildura Brewery's seasonal.. it's a lime infused beer.

please! ffs

af


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Stella - the egyptian stella....


----------



## Newbiebrewer

Hmmm there's two that stick out for me.

1. Hitachino nest red ale: Brewed with red sake rice, all I could smell was this sort of mouldy/composting grass stench and the beer had this sort of strange taste to it. the beer is a sin against nature.

2. Wells Banana Beer: Terrible. Fake banana smell and taste just wasn't great.


----------



## Tim

Beez Neez.
I bought a six pack and had 5 of them in my fridge for over a year


----------



## katzke

WarmBeer said:


> C'mon, you make it sound like it's... The End Of The World!
> 
> boomtish



I was beginning to think.


----------



## drtomc

Would have to be Bud Ligjt at the Baseball in Boston, or the Samuel Adams Summer Ale with lemon in it. Urk. I didn't finish either.

There seems to be a difference in my head between a poorly made good beer (e.g. a fine homebrew with a nasty infection), and an awful beer flawlessly executed (again and again). One is well conceived but poorly executed, the other is misconceived in the first place, however well executed.

T.


----------



## j1gsaw

vb, xxxx gold/bitter, carlton mid/super dry/ draught,
beez neez, coopers clear, hahn ice, just to name some, and they all taste like the rectile juice from a dead camels arse... with bubbles


----------



## Doubleplugga

well Fiji gold is pretty bad but what about SP Lager from Papua New Guinea!!! that stuff comes straight from the bladder of Satan himself
And the SP Export is just as bad, i reckon its the same beer in a different bottle and 2 Kina more expensive


----------



## jyo

The worst beer would have to be a mate's home brew. He brewed a gluten free beer and used the yeast that came with the pack. No use by date on the yeast and he used it. No fermentation for 4 days until some wild infection kicked in. Vegemite and dog piss aroma, vegemite and off meat flavour :icon_vomit: 
The worst commercial beer would have to be Carlton Cold.


----------



## Doubleplugga

Years ago now didn't Carlton Cold come out for a brief period in plastic bottles, i think it was aimed at the cricket crowd or something. pretty sure i remember something like that


----------



## Muggus

jyo said:


> The worst commercial beer would have to be Carlton Cold.


Only trumped by those terrible Cold Shots that came out a number of years ago. Coldies with "a shot of vodka" in them. Nasty stuff.

Worst beer i've ever tasted would have to be an attempted partial mash beer is made where I quite literally BOILED the mash, which contained a large portion of amber malt. Tasted like saw dust ('cause apparently I know how that tastes...) and had about the same amount of tannin too. Literally undrinkable! :blink: 

As far as commercials go...3 beers come to mind...all from the same range and get progressively worse the stronger they get...
AVOID THESE BEERS AT ALL COST!


----------



## beerbog

DanRayner said:


> Memorably bad beer moments:
> 
> 
> *Resch's Real* and *Toohey's Red* in my youth - it was cheap



Ahh yes, the days of youth!!! Top beer back then. Ha Ha. :beerbang:


----------



## TerritoryBrew

MattC said:


> This..








Those are fighting words :icon_cheers:


----------



## Malted

TerritoryBrew said:


> Those are fighting words :icon_cheers:



I thought no one in the NT actually drank them? I thought they were just for dumb tourists like me (I bought three recently - more for the novelty of the bottle). 
They are too bloody expensive to buy them just to drink their contents! 

PS no one tells you there is a best by date on the inside of the box they come in - I discovered this once I got them home and to my dismay the date coincided with er, well when I got home! I could not imagine they would have cellared well at Tennant Creek! I am not expecting any other flavours other than vomit and hence have not been game to crack one open yet.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

my infected brew


----------



## kegpig

V B has got bad and keeps getting worse


----------



## Adam Howard

Crown Lager, I will drink VB before Crownies.

I would have to say that American megaswill is WAY worse than Aussie megaswill though, based on the fact that when both are ridiculously cold the US stuff still tastes shit.

I had a Grand Ridge Blonde that was absolute rubbish too, I tipped it out.


----------



## maxmcbain

LA Ice had it with some friends in the states


----------



## peaky

Otago Draught from Dunedin NZ is the worst beer I've ever had, that shit is bad. I still can't believe we used to buy 50 litre kegs of the stuff as teenagers coz it was the cheapest stuff around. Just the smell of it almost made me sick. Had to pinch my nose when knocking a whole glass back to kill the taste a bit. 
The things you do to get smashed when you're young and broke! This was 15 years ago, it was $80 for a 50 litre keg. Quality!!! 

I just Googled Otago Draught and it was taken over and closed by Lion Breweries NZ. Thank God.


----------



## lordofthebottleshop

Pure Blonde. I'd rather have a glass of formaldehyde. At least it's not pretending to be a refreshing drink. Tooheys Pils also rates a mention, as does Extra Dry Platinum (partuclarly for the price they charge for that crap!)


----------



## michael_aussie

VB


----------



## TerritoryBrew

Malted said:


> I thought no one in the NT actually drank them? I thought they were just for dumb tourists like me (I bought three recently - more for the novelty of the bottle).
> They are too bloody expensive to buy them just to drink their contents!
> 
> PS no one tells you there is a best by date on the inside of the box they come in - I discovered this once I got them home and to my dismay the date coincided with er, well when I got home! I could not imagine they would have cellared well at Tennant Creek! I am not expecting any other flavours other than vomit and hence have not been game to crack one open yet.



Ah TFC... Perfect cellaring temps there, must be about 40 now, perfect for developing those back palate vomit notes and highlights of urine.

No one up here drinks it. I once bought it for some friends down south, didn't go down well, or up for that matter.


----------



## Doogiechap

mika said:


> Fusty Ferret is perhaps the worst commercial, worst beer ever .... So many bad homebrews (usually by others and often snuck into case swaps) that I couldn't pick just one.


Bloke I recall that particular one but was given another a year or so ago. Nothing special but certainly better


----------



## Brown_hound

Has anyone said Reschs?

Not 'Resches Real', the stuff you can only get on tap....

Turned me off Manly Leagues Club....


----------



## proudscum

any of the european beers that are brewed here under license so you can now add coca colas 
Peroni thats coming out of the blue tongue brewery in newcastle.


----------



## haysie

one of my own


----------



## super_simian

Carlton Draught. Gimme a VB or MB over Carlton any day, they are awful but at least they don't make me gag.

I went to a country engagement party recently, was told off for taking a mixed 6 of homebrew and other stuff out of the fridge "The bride's dad has bought 5 kinds of beer, it would be rude to take your own." When we got there: TED, Pure Blonde, Carlton, Boag's Light or VB. Guess who was drinking VB all night.


----------



## bcp

Not counting stale beers or beers gone wrong... Coors. Revolting.


----------



## Lecterfan

haysie said:


> one of my own




To be honest, me too. But all this "bland vs taste" business aside, I have had some tooheys product - particularly the platinum thing, that have absolutely flipped my stomach.

What is bland for some people is gut churning for others...that could be due to conditioning in teenage years or a million other variables I guess.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

Malted said:


> "Last night I dreamt I drunk the world's largest margarita, and when I woke up this morning there was salt on the toilet lid. Good thing I didn't eat the worm in there..." Larry the Cable Guy



gold!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jasonharley

Two come to mind

Beijing Bitter (China)

XXXX (Australia)

and course I also need to mention Export Light !


----------



## Cocko

A guy I know who brew kits with sugar....

No temp control, no anything actually.. He swears by it....

I put it in this thread.


:icon_vomit: 



Oh, and a micro that has Elf in its name.. hap a PA that was SO diacetyl I ended up tipping it, and even the aroma of the pour down the sink rings a bad memory...


----------



## Goofinder

Worst would have to be a stale, flat, Foster's Light Ice that had been sitting in a mate's cupboard for a months when I was about 15. Closely followed by the Foster's Light Ice that had been out in the sun for 3 days that we had in the BJCP exam.

But unless they're poorly handled, I can't see how you can call any of the boring megaswill lagers the worst beer ever.


----------



## mjfs

emu export... :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## jyo

mjfs said:


> emu export... :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:



Take that back. I grew up on Emu Export! A few king browns of export on a a Friday for a 16 year old in Perth was always a treat  
Seriously though, I don't mind a few stubbies of Emu Bitter on a hot day. At least there _is_ some bitterness in there.

Another shit one is Hahn Ice in a can. A few years ago I came home with a carton of Steinlager and the old bird next door had her Landscaper fella mowing her lawns. I kindly offered him a beer and he took a look at the carton and said, word for word: "I'm right thanks, mate. If it was Hahn Ice, I'd have one. It's the only beer I drink". I just smiled and nodded, said "No worries", went inside and put them in my keg fridge. He would've probably screamed like a girl if I had offered him a homebrew  

Ok, back to shit beer talk.


----------



## DUANNE

cricketers arms lager. tastes of a bad cider, even let the missus have a taste who normally says no matter what it is oh that just taste like beer. with this beer she said oh that taste like a crappy apple drink.


----------



## Doubleplugga

reading the posts on beers drunk in our youth brings one to mind. back in about 1992 1993 when i was in Tassie mates and i were just poor young fellas who would drink anything to get drunk. there was a beer available down there called Old Milwaukee. it was only 18 bucks a carton from the Battery Point Tavern, we put sooooooo many cartons of that shite away, thinking about it now just makes me laugh. Truly horrible horrible beer. not even sure if it was actually from the USofA.


----------



## DennisKing

If you come to the UK dont touch John Smiths, gnats piss


----------



## Thommo

Three that stick out for me.

1. Boags St George. Not sure if it's still around now.
2. Barefoot Radler
3. VB Raw - the stuff I had was definitely skunked.

Grand Ridge Blonde gets an honourable mention. Bought a sixer and it was woeful.


----------



## beerbog

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> and course I also need to mention Export Light !



You'll be right mate, export light mate, you'll be right mate export light. :beerbang:


----------



## Ivan Other One

#1 VB
#2 is a can of Heinekin that a mate gave me, fully imported and yuck,,, bloody over-rated sheep piss. :icon_vomit: 
#3 Can't remember the name of it. was a Chek beer i think. It had a mountain goat on the lable. (Dark Ale)

#4 One of my home brew stuff-ups. 99% sure 'twas an infected Coopers draught.


----------



## geoffd

Ivan Other One said:


> #3 Can't remember the name of it. was a Chek beer i think. It had a mountain goat on the lable. (Dark Ale)



Sounds like Kozel Dark, Kozel being Czech for "Mountain Goat" not a big fan, much prefer Kruskovice Black.

Stella also gets a dishonourable mention, the VB of Europe.
I tasted a carlsberg on tap recently, it was literally VB/Carlton, turbo yeast flavour & all with no melanoid/vienna flavour at all. I was really tempted to complain to Carslberg in Denmark, but just couldnt be arsed.


----------



## Ivan Other One

Father Jack said:


> Sounds like Kozel Dark, Kozel being Czech for "Mountain Goat" not a big fan,
> 
> Yeah FJ,thanks, Kozel, that's the muck.
> 
> Maybe they use the mountain goats to to strain their grains.


----------



## MHB

Buckleys - No chance Ill ever drink another one


----------



## DU99

forgot about Reschs that stuff was disgusting..Emu i liked but thats my opinion.


----------



## brett mccluskey

MHB said:


> Buckleys - No chance Ill ever drink another one


+1 Mark,except for the bock :icon_cheers:


----------



## KGB

TEDs closely followed by Crown Lager


----------



## JestersDarts

All the beers I used to drink when I was younger and didn't care about taste - TED's, XXXX Gold, Crownies, West End Draught, the usual megaswill rubbish... I can pretty much remember having a really really bad one of each of the above, drank warm, or having a ciggie butt in it. none of this detterred me though - I was your typical megaswill drinking lout.

Funny how tastes change.. Well, probably not - I probably hated the taste but just didnt know any better!


----------



## piraterum

Hard to split bland from awful tasting... but recently

1. Charles Wells Banana Bread Beer
2. Pure Blonde / Pure Blonde White
3. Vale Ale Dry
4. Coopers Clear & Coopers Pilsner
5. Mountain Goat Steam Ale
6. Longboard Pale Ale
7. Mudgee Pale Ale
8. Mad Brewers Orchard Ale
9. Monteith's Summer Ale
10. XXXX Summer Bright Lager

:icon_vomit:


----------



## technoicon

i remember my worst beer. i actually still have some. it was a kit, probably just draught. about my 3 or 4th brew. decided I wanted a Strong beer! haha tried to get to about 6.5 or 7% with a kit and sugar. 

Horrible! lol


----------



## Sydneybrewer

Thinking back to my youth the cans of Tooheys draught that i used to swipe from my dad were pretty bad, remember skulling them and chasing them with a glass of water to wash the taste out, but actually dont mind a few tooheys news at the panthers games now, very smooth and creamy...


----------



## HoppingMad

MattC said:


> This..



Wow. But a handy container being 2L in brown glass. Get ten of them, tip the contents and you can bottle a 20L homebrew batch! :beer:


----------



## Malted

HoppingMad said:


> Wow. But a handy container being 2L in brown glass. Get ten of them, tip the contents and you can bottle a 20L homebrew batch! :beer:




I could think of plenty cheaper containers! The cheapest I saw NT Stubbies along the NT Stuart highway (or southern half at least) was $27 each. Hmm 10 x 27 = $270, maybe I'd rather 5 cornies and still have cash up my sleeve!


----------



## HoppingMad

Malted said:


> I could think of plenty cheaper containers! The cheapest I saw NT Stubbies along the NT Stuart highway (or southern half at least) was $27 each. Hmm 10 x 27 = $270, maybe I'd rather 5 cornies and still have cash up my sleeve!



Ouch yeah, now that you mention it NT Stubbies are darn expensive pieces of glassware!


----------



## kalbarluke

When I was in PNG there was SP (South Pacific) lager. It tasted like it was infected and had a nutty, off aftertaste. I stomached it as a 17 year old, but only just.
SP Export was tolerable - just.


----------



## drtomc

MHB said:


> Buckley's - No chance I'll ever drink another one



+1

I was given a couple for my birthday last year. 2 different beers. Both infected.

T.


----------



## Shed101

DennisKing said:


> If you come to the UK dont touch John Smiths, gnats piss



That's a bit harsh ... smoothflow perhaps, but i had occasional reasonable cask pints of JS and Tetleys. They're just flavourless as opposed to badly flavoured like some.


----------



## fergi

worst beer i think i have tried is SOL mexican beer,absolutely horrible, any of tooheys stuff ,this would rank as the two worst beers i have had, west end draught is not far away either.
fergi


----------



## burls

A certain microbrewery in SA near a certain reservoir. Bought a carton without tasting it thinking it'd be fine... Nasty muddy stuff 

We managed to drink all, just (when all the other beer ran out of course).


----------



## Nevalicious

Had only one of these on my Honeymoon in the Cook Islands in 09'. 

Even the locals dont drink it!!

The descriptor below makes me thirsty, the actual bottled sample did not:

Kiva is an English style pale ale brewed with Bairds two row pale ale malt and also touches of crystal and chocolate malts. Generous amounts of Centennial and UK Goldings hops guarantee the integrity of this beer style.

This creation gives you full-bodied fruity pale ale that can be enjoyed either chilled or slightly warmer if you are from the UK!






I'd rather drink VB any day of the week!

Tyler


----------



## stillscottish

Anything from Bintara h34r:


----------



## newguy

Anything from Microbrasserie Charlevoix (Dominus Vobiscum). Bought an assorted pack a couple of months ago and poured them all straight down the drain. The worst shite I've ever tried, and that includes the stuff produced by the homebrewer from my old club who thought sanitation was overrated. Every beer in the pack infected and phenolic as hell. They weren't out of date/stale either.


----------



## Bongchitis

My mates home brew :icon_vomit: Nil sanitation. Manages to get the odd kit out that doesn't cause some kind of allergic reaction but generally infected, fruity and std K&K twang. I love him like a brother but faaaaark. He seems to consider it artisnal batch variability.


----------



## Tanga

Some salty lime thing. I can't remember what it was called, but it was rank. It was marketed towards women - God, no wonder so many of them won't touch beer.

Not a beer, but I once tried to make hb lemonade. Wow that stuff was nasty.


----------



## Heathen

Hi guys, for me it has to be Chopper Heavy. It was even worse the second time I tried it when it was brewed at Bintara. I amazed The Minister Of War & Finance by tipping it. Not pleasant.


----------



## MacGuyver

I'll sheepishly put my hand up for being the creator of the worst beer I've ever tried. It was one of my early attempts at brewing and consisted of a Brewcraft cerveza kit with lager yeast and the included dry enzyme. It was fermented over summer and kept 'cool' in a large insulated bag with insufficient ice to keep it in check out in my metal shed. I tried to pour a single 330ml bottle into a 1L stein, and the amount of head this thing produced managed to fill the whole stein up and over the top with just a few inches of beer!

I still drank most of that batch however.... >_<


----------



## BobtheBrewer

toper1 said:


> Had some friends around last night for tea and beers ,and while browsing my botttle/can collection,someone asked what the best beer was,naturally i said,no such thing,different time,weather,mood,etc :icon_cheers: But i always tell them what the worst beer i've ever drank was...Tennants Super :icon_vomit: Just wondering what other beers that ppl have tried that are real shockers,there must be a few out there :beer:




Until the year before last, Three Coins in Sri Lanka, or Ceylon as it was then known (1968). Then I did a boat trip from Cairns to Darwin with mate and his wife. We came across a couple who offered to swap home brews. The wife made the beer and her claim to fame was "I get two brews out of every can" and she uses Homebrand tins and sugar.


----------



## BobtheBrewer

kalbarluke said:


> When I was in PNG there was SP (South Pacific) lager. It tasted like it was infected and had a nutty, off aftertaste. I stomached it as a 17 year old, but only just.
> SP Export was tolerable - just.




Brown and Green?


----------



## Doubleplugga

Good old PNG. I was there late last year and can tell you things haven't changed. SP is still just truly bad bad beer


----------



## Phoney

7 pages and no mention of Tooheys Red?

Wow.

Either none of you have tried it, or you have managed to block the pain and discomfort from your memories (lucky you). It's like water that has been sitting in a rusty tin can for 3 months and gone all orange & festy, carbonated. This "beer" is permanently on special, and is always the cheapest in a bottle shop that stocks it, which is usually located in a low-socioeconomic neighborhood - and that's their target market. To quote someone else:



> Id summarise this beer as being the perfect refreshment for my arch nemesis.


----------



## brett mccluskey

phoneyhuh said:


> 7 pages and no mention of Tooheys Red?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Either none of you have tried it, or you have managed to block the pain and discomfort from your memory (lucky you). It's like water that's been sitting in a rusty tin can for 3 months, carbonated.


 :lol: + 1 Ooooh ,this has become an interesting thread  So many beers,so many different taste buds :super:


----------



## HoppingMad

Heathen said:


> Hi guys, for me it has to be Chopper Heavy. It was even worse the second time I tried it when it was brewed at Bintara. I amazed The Minister Of War & Finance by tipping it. Not pleasant.



Oh yeah that stuff. Totally agree that would go down as one of the ultimate worst beers on my list too. Worse that the ones I mentioned earlier. Chopper was a great movie. Shame about the beer!


----------



## boriskane

haven't tried this yet, but a friend sent me the link:

cheese infused beer...

Stilton Blue Brew


----------



## outbreak

boris kane said:


> haven't tried this yet, but a friend sent me the link:
> 
> cheese infused beer...
> 
> Stilton Blue Brew



Taken from the website.....

"The beer is 4.2% abv and is made with beer wort, as this allows the flavour of the Stilton to be appreciated more."

Haha im glad they are making their beer from beer wort! 


For me its a brown ale i brewed when I was 18. I had a "Cooks lager" from the Cook Islands the other day, it wasn't that good either.


----------



## kevo

Worst beer - My IPA a few years ago.

Worst Commercial - Outback. Got a gift pack for Christmas a few years back - just terrible. I don't think I finished any of them.

Haven't seen these beers for a while - are they still around?

Kev


----------



## Millet Man

bluebetty said:


> Also St Peters Honey Porter. Kind of like drinking a bottle of perfume.


Tried one the other night and poured it - was a real fake, over-powering honey flavour and aroma.


----------



## wrath

A few make the list for me

Tooheys Extra Dry
Monteiths Radler
Baron's Black Wattle Ale
Hot chang in Thailand.


----------



## kalbarluke

toper1 said:


> Had some friends around last night for tea and beers ,and while browsing my botttle/can collection,someone asked what the best beer was,naturally i said,no such thing,different time,weather,mood,etc :icon_cheers: But i always tell them what the worst beer i've ever drank was...Tennants Super :icon_vomit: Just wondering what other beers that ppl have tried that are real shockers,there must be a few out there :beer:



Oh yes, I had almost erased that taste from my memory. When I was living in the UK I had 3 quid to my name and I had just finished a crap week at work and needed a few beers as a matter of urgency. Tennants Super (in the 500 mL purple tin, 9% alc) was 99p, so I bought 3 cans. It tasted like xxxx mixed with nasty cheap scotch. After the first can I was pretty pissed. The second can made me pass out on the couch and wake up hungover. The third can sat in the fridge for a month until it was eventually tipped down the sink. 
I think the only people who drink Tennants Super are the homeless due to its insane alcohol content/price ratio. A truly disgusting beer.


----------



## maxmcbain

Outback. Gift pack I think I got that for Christmas one year too cant really remember what they tasted like


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Amsterdam Navigator, tried in Paris. Absolute garbage:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/amsterdam-navigator/8970/


----------



## Bribie G

staggalee said:


> A long long time ago, a brewery in Rockhampton used to turn out a" beer" labelled simply as "Macs"..
> I can`t tell you how shocking it was, so won`t even try.






It was probably once a good beer. Fosters have adopted the UK Megabreweries system:


take over popular well loved local brewery
gradually cheapen and denature the beer
when the locals no longer drink it, discontinue the brand and claim no further demand
QED

They did this with Powers - Stagga if you remember Powers it was originally a nicely robust drop that scared the shit out of CUB and XXXX which is why it was bought out, but by about 2002 when they killed it, it was disgusting - mostly adjunct and hardly any hop. 




Father Jack said:


> Sounds like Kozel Dark, Kozel being Czech for "Mountain Goat" not a big fan, much prefer Kruskovice Black.
> 
> Stella also gets a dishonourable mention, the VB of Europe.
> I tasted a carlsberg on tap recently, it was literally VB/Carlton, turbo yeast flavour & all with no melanoid/vienna flavour at all. I was really tempted to complain to Carslberg in Denmark, but just couldnt be arsed.



Carlsberg on tap is brewed by Fosters BUL - probably at Yatala. I had a few pints at Brunswick Heads and fairly drinkable: at least it doesn't have that "mouse cage that needs cleaning out because the sawdust is becoming saturated with mouse piss" taste that Carlton and VB have. However Carlsberg it ain't


----------



## lock

piraterum said:


> 1. Charles Wells Banana Bread Beer



+1 on the Banana Bread. I recently had half a glass of the stuff at a friends 40th. 

Starkesbier, I think this is what made me sick the next day :lol:


----------



## humulus

Have to agree with the majority anything by the big players( CUB xxxx,etc)bland beer for bland tasteless people without tastebuds!!!!!.And about 20yrs ago had a White Cap lager in Tanzania wasnt good could have been infected considering it had a fly in it when i opened the stubbie!!!!!


----------



## humulus

proudscum said:


> any of the european beers that are brewed here under license so you can now add coca colas
> Peroni thats coming out of the blue tongue brewery in newcastle.


 Agree proudscum anything thats made by that lizard with the coloured tongue,and that byron bay crap


----------



## Bribie G

Agree about the Stone and Wood. It's always raved on about in the "What's on at the Platform Bar" thread. RdeVjun and I had a couple of shmiddies of S&W brews at the PB and I personally can't see what the fuss is about. Typical cloudy orange boutique beer served freezing although it's supposed to be an ale, chill hazed to buggery and a fair hit of Cascade or Amarillo or something quite out of balance "hey lookit me I'm a boutique beer coz I taste citrussy which is now compulsory" . Any AG brewer on this forum could easily rustle up something better in 14 days with BB Ale and US 05 with one hand tied behind their back.

</rant>


----------



## brett mccluskey

kalbarluke said:


> Oh yes, I had almost erased that taste from my memory. When I was living in the UK I had 3 quid to my name and I had just finished a crap week at work and needed a few beers as a matter of urgency. Tennants Super (in the 500 mL purple tin, 9% alc) was 99p, so I bought 3 cans. It tasted like xxxx mixed with nasty cheap scotch. After the first can I was pretty pissed. The second can made me pass out on the couch and wake up hungover. The third can sat in the fridge for a month until it was eventually tipped down the sink.
> I think the only people who drink Tennants Super are the homeless due to its insane alcohol content/price ratio. A truly disgusting beer.


I love the warning on the can to "please drink responsibly"


----------



## humulus

Luv this topic,my Mrs is from Holland and told me i have to mention Oranjeboom. it's known as student beer cheap and nasty she reckons you can feel the hangover starting with each mouthful.And coopers 62 pilsner also deserves a mention!


----------



## Malted

Anyone silly enough to try this? Is warm donkey urine better?


----------



## cdbrown

L_Bomb said:


> Amsterdam Navigator, tried in Paris. Absolute garbage:
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/amsterdam-navigator/8970/



I concur - totally disgusting. Funnily enough I tasted this while in Paris. Also got Amsterdam Maximator and the Mariner. All very very vile.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

Apart from 1 batch of homebrew that had to be tipped Boags St George is the only beer I couldn't finish more that one mouthful of. 
I also have 11 bottles of South Seas Pale Ale that I can't give away.


----------



## brett mccluskey

A few local's...Echuca Brewery-Pale ale and wheat,as sour as sucking on a lemon :icon_vomit: Buffalo Brewery ,Victoria- the dark especially is shit,but the others are soooooo average  Any K+K brewer could do better.Avoid at all costs :lol:


----------



## beerbog

phoneyhuh said:


> 7 pages and no mention of Tooheys Red?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Either none of you have tried it, or you have managed to block the pain and discomfort from your memories (lucky you). It's like water that has been sitting in a rusty tin can for 3 months and gone all orange & festy, carbonated. This "beer" is permanently on special, and is always the cheapest in a bottle shop that stocks it, which is usually located in a low-socioeconomic neighborhood - and that's their target market. To quote someone else:



Post 48 & 78. Take a read. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog

BribieG said:


> Agree about the Stone and Wood. It's always raved on about in the "What's on at the Platform Bar" thread. RdeVjun and I had a couple of shmiddies of S&W brews at the PB and I personally can't see what the fuss is about. Typical cloudy orange boutique beer served freezing although it's supposed to be an ale, chill hazed to buggery and a fair hit of Cascade or Amarillo or something quite out of balance "hey lookit me I'm a boutique beer coz I taste citrussy which is now compulsory" . Any AG brewer on this forum could easily rustle up something better in 14 days with BB Ale and US 05 with one hand tied behind their back.
> 
> </rant>



You must have licked your arse before trying it Bribie. :beerbang:


----------



## brando

BribieG said:


> Agree about the Stone and Wood. It's always raved on about in the "What's on at the Platform Bar" thread. RdeVjun and I had a couple of shmiddies of S&W brews at the PB and I personally can't see what the fuss is about. Typical cloudy orange boutique beer served freezing although it's supposed to be an ale, chill hazed to buggery and a fair hit of Cascade or Amarillo or something quite out of balance "hey lookit me I'm a boutique beer coz I taste citrussy which is now compulsory" . Any AG brewer on this forum could easily rustle up something better in 14 days with BB Ale and US 05 with one hand tied behind their back.
> 
> </rant>



Gotta agree with this.

I didn't mind the lager, but the draught ale is obviously for yuppy poofs up in Byron Bay from Sydney, bragging about how their palate has advanced so far from Coronas and Crownies.


----------



## Brown_hound

Birkdale Bob said:


> Until the year before last, Three Coins in Sri Lanka, or Ceylon as it was then known (1968). Then I did a boat trip from Cairns to Darwin with mate and his wife. We came across a couple who offered to swap home brews. The wife made the beer and her claim to fame was "I get two brews out of every can" and she uses Homebrand tins and sugar.


 :lol: 

Well sir.... Say no more...

Is there anyone else here on the Reschs bandwagon?

I mean, as rubbish as Barefoot Radler and Millers is...

Serving Reschs in our beautiful country is for want of a better word... 'Rotten arse' (2, yes)


----------



## Fourstar

besides bad bia hoi thats been ona handpump (O2 instead of CO2 pumped into the headspace) the worst beer ive had was a guinness on tap at the pub across the road from work. I was like liquid baby chunder. it had the dirtiest lactic infection ive ever encountered in a beer that wasnt a designated lambic.

Ignoring that as its a handling problem, pure blonde (although the white is a pleasnt change) amsterdam navigator is pretty average also. The spiced xmas ale at the JS brewhouse a few years back was disgusting too. Wayyy too much clove in the spice mix. half way thru a pot and i had to force down the rest of it. Not a great experience at all.


----------



## manticle

Blotted it out.


----------



## govorko1974

kalbarluke said:


> Oh yes, I had almost erased that taste from my memory. When I was living in the UK I had 3 quid to my name and I had just finished a crap week at work and needed a few beers as a matter of urgency. Tennants Super (in the 500 mL purple tin, 9% alc) was 99p, so I bought 3 cans. It tasted like xxxx mixed with nasty cheap scotch. After the first can I was pretty pissed. The second can made me pass out on the couch and wake up hungover. The third can sat in the fridge for a month until it was eventually tipped down the sink.
> I think the only people who drink Tennants Super are the homeless due to its insane alcohol content/price ratio. A truly disgusting beer.




Gotta agree with this....when playing rugby in uk they made us skull a can of this after the game....lets just say it came straight back up


----------



## manticle

toper1 said:


> +1 Mark,except for the bock :icon_cheers:




Mine was a large glass of vegemite.

Email to the brewer suggesting I'd got a bad glass resulted in me being told that I had keen perception but an uneducated palate. What I was in fact tasting was the six unfiltered roasted malts they used in its production.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy

Is this the guy in the green suit and bike?


----------



## manticle

I think he delivered their beers.


----------



## browndog

I think it was called Haagen Gold, it tasted like it was made from instant beer powder.

-BD


----------



## brett mccluskey

manticle said:


> Mine was a large glass of vegemite.
> 
> Email to the brewer suggesting I'd got a bad glass resulted in me being told that I had keen perception but an uneducated palate. What I was in fact tasting was the six unfiltered roasted malts they used in its production.






JonnyAnchovy said:


> Is this the guy in the green suit and bike?






manticle said:


> I think he delivered their beers.


I met the guy at the B+B Expo last year.I must have got a good one <_< It seemed,from memory,which then,and now,is a bit blurry,to be quite reasonable  I was pissed though


----------



## brett mccluskey

manticle said:


> I think he delivered their beers.


He was the owners son at the Expo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony

This is my worst!

One of the only beers i have tipped out. Id drink VB over this!

:icon_vomit:


----------



## matr

I could say Tooheys Red or VB but when I drank them as a youngster I liked them.

The one that sticks in my mind though which I couldn't drink was Elephant Beer. Couldn't stand it and much preferred the usual Red or VB.


----------



## milob40

tooheys gold, it leaves a sacharin after taste in your mouth. next would be vb , then powers gold (pensioners piss :icon_vomit: )


----------



## jakub76

humulus said:


> coopers 62 pilsner also deserves a mention!


+1 - not a fan of that one at all

Also Monteith's Summer Ale I don't like at all, nowhere near enough hops to balance it...yuk


----------



## drew9242

I would say those infusion beers. If you could actually call them a beer. I think i bought the barefoot raddler in a pub one day, thinking ohh yea might try that. Ohh shit was that a bad idea. If i wanted a alcholic lemon lime drink i would buy that. Utter Trash.


----------



## manticle

argon said:


> Had a William's Pale Ale the other day... definite contender. Horrible, insipid stuff. Had to nod politely to the father-in-law who offered it up.



Tried one the other day. Like a bad kit beer.


----------



## winkle

Tony said:


> This is my worst!
> 
> One of the only beers i have tipped out. Id drink VB over this!
> 
> :icon_vomit:



Good grief Tony - Florette isn't that bad - perhaps a bad bottle, you've got to try some Outback beers (any of them) - a sip will be enough  .


----------



## ///

Took a Dan Murphies challenge and got the cheapest beer we could get. Was Cruiser Hummingbird Low Carb Blonde Passionfruit infused thingo at $4.99 a 6 pack. Not sure where the flavour was, seemed each mouthful tasted like what we were eating. Hard work to take so much flavour out of a beer that is for sure.

Scotty


----------



## yardy

browndog said:


> *I think it was called Haagen Gold, it tasted like it was made from instant beer powder.
> 
> -BD
> *



:lol: 




my worst was a can i drank from the floor of the old XB ute back in the day, it had been rolling around there for that long it had no identification of any kind so unfortunately shall remain nameless, probably a Tooheys..


----------



## jyo

/// said:


> Took a Dan Murphies challenge and got the cheapest beer we could get. Was Cruiser Hummingbird Low Carb Blonde Passionfruit infused thingo at $4.99 a 6 pack. Not sure where the flavour was, seemed each mouthful tasted like what we were eating. Hard work to take so much flavour out of a beer that is for sure.
> 
> Scotty



Oh, yeah. Forgot about this one! There was one of these left over after my daughter's 18th last year so I gave it a go. Tipped half out. Vile!


----------



## sav

Vanuatu
I tried it every way I could think of with lime,frozen closed my eyes every time shit bad band aid lager bad bad.
I ended up drinking crown's it was that bad


----------



## remi

sav said:


> Vanuatu
> I tried it every way I could think of with lime,frozen closed my eyes every time shit bad band aid lager bad bad.
> I ended up drinking crown's it was that bad




interesting, i was just there recently and put away a fair few of these over a week or so- never got a band-aid one...
?improved their practice or my palate?

remi


----------



## Hatchy

I had a Darwin stubby that had been in my mums shed for over a decade. That was pretty bad. I had a beer at a micro that made me vomit in their beer garden. I didn't say anything to them so I feel it would be unfair to name the brewery here.

I've had some horrendous home brews over the years & from asking blokes how they brew have understood why they were so bad.

My worst beer experience would be my homebrew from the late 90's. I hated "wasting" the yeast cake so bottled it from 1 batch. I'm sure no one will be surprised to hear that I haven't done that again. I've got a mate that tried that who I still see sometimes. He still won't let me forget it.

As far as the mega breweries, they're not beers that I enjoy but I'd have a vb ahead of any of the beers listed above.


----------



## ploto

I was given a few bottles of San Miguel many years ago, I don't know if there was something wrong with it but it tasted like bad river water and after a second swig I tipped it out :icon_vomit: 

Had a bottle of Miller in USA, awful, awful stuff, made the Budweiser seem to taste almost ok.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

ahh i forgot about the oyster stout i had at a micro last year that shall remain nameless, the oyster taste was overpowering, like drinking blended oysters, with a touch of roasted malt.. almost brought up vomit after my first drink, but then stupidly tried to skull it but only got halfway through.. managed to hold back the puke, but could not even stand to look at my surf and turf lunch which arrived shortly after, i walked out and left my $30 steak and prawns on the table untouched .. don't think i ate seafood for a month after that experience.


----------



## haysie

Sydneybrewer said:


> ahh i forgot about the oyster stout i had at a micro last year that shall remain nameless, the oyster taste was overpowering, like drinking blended oysters, with a touch of roasted malt.. almost brought up vomit after my first drink, but then stupidly tried to skull it but only got halfway through.. managed to hold back the puke, but could not even stand to look at my surf and turf lunch which arrived shortly after, i walked out and left my $30 steak and prawns on the table untouched .. don't think i ate seafood for a month after that experience.



:lol: , and your ageing a stout in your signature. Sounds very yukk though...... the oyster one that is. Love seafood but in a beer, no thx. I love pumpkin mash, in a beer? no thx. Septic tanks love it though.

Its interesting to see all the worst beers being mega`s, only a few coughing up they have made terrible brews. 
Re. mega if you can call it that yet, bought a sixer Fat Yak after work on Friday, it was warm after opening and disgusting perfumy floral notes, over carbed, absolute yukkk, tipped it, the apprentice got thru his somehow. Threw the other 4 in the fridge and drunk them y`day...fantastic. Amazing what temperature can do for a beer.


----------



## milestron

Just had a mate come back from South Korea and he reckons the few locally produced beers over there are just absolute piss. Apparently they're just not big beer drinkers and when they do drink it they do stupid stuff like mix it with a shot of vodka.


----------



## manticle

What kind of dope would mix beer with vodka and think it was a good idea?

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/carlton-cold-shot/23526/


----------



## Nick JD

Clams, tomato and beer - finally the three combined! 






In Tacoma. Two sips and I was DONE. Worst ... Beer ... Eva. And to think even the Bud Light base beer was aweful. Down the plug hole it went.


----------



## MitchDudarko

Wasn't this oyster beer was it?
http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/popoyster.html


----------



## wabster

One of the worst I've ever had was a carton of Chang stubbies, the Thai beer, bought from the Woolies liquor outlet at Riverwood. I don't drink much beer any more and even though I have a huge collection of home brew under the house, I bought a carton of commercial beer for "guests", who often baulk at home brew.

I noticed that no one ever had a second one, but it wasn't until my grandniece's boyfriend had one that anyone actually said anything. The rest of the carton of stubbies went down the sink, couldn't be bothered taking them back by that stage as I didn't have the receipt. My wife found the last one at the back of the second fridge and tried it too, and was aghast at how awful it was. 

I've assumed it was just not handled correctly but it was truly putrid. Lesson learned about low turnover beers at big outlets. Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## mwd

Must have been off Chang is not that bad for an Asian Carlsberg lager.


----------



## robv

Outback gift pack - chilli beer was the worst of the lot.


----------



## Tony

winkle said:


> Good grief Tony - Florette isn't that bad - perhaps a bad bottle, you've got to try some Outback beers (any of them) - a sip will be enough  .



Well....... i just couldnt handle the liquorice overload. THe beer wasnt "off" , i just hated it.

The other worst beers i have had were most of the line from the Mudgee Brewery. They taste like dirt and bad funk. All of them!

I tried them from bottles bought across the roas from the brewery so no transport issues. I tried them on tap at other pubs in Mudgee..... still shit.

THen i went back again and no pubs had them on tap...... i asked why and got told cause no one will drink it.

I knocked off early and went to the brewery to drink it strait from the tap...... giving them every chance to be a good brewery.

Got handed an IPA that looked like Yogo it had so much yeast and break in the glass and got told...... its hopped with Topaz. It seriously looked like what i rinse out of my filter!

Well it sucked big time....... their porter was the only good beer on tap..... the rest were really average.

So i will upgrade my "worst beer" to Mudgee Brewing range!


----------



## Guysmiley54

MitchDudarko said:


> Wasn't this oyster beer was it?
> http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/popoyster.html



Slightly off topic.. but a good tasting Oyster Stout is from BarillaBay.com.au Tasmanian Barilla Bay oysters as brewed on consignment by Two Metre Tall brewing co.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

haysie said:


> :lol: , and your ageing a stout in your signature. Sounds very yukk though...... the oyster one that is. Love seafood but in a beer, no thx. I love pumpkin mash, in a beer? no thx. Septic tanks love it though.



yeah actually love stout, especially in winter, i get slightly chilly and i feel like i should drink stout.. but i doubt i am going to be brewing a prawn bisc stout anytime soon <_< 



MitchDudarko said:


> Wasn't this oyster beer was it?
> http://www.porterhousebrewco.com/popoyster.html



actually don't want to name the micro other then the fact it was OS, because most of their other beers were awesome.. my wife actually reminded me of that experience after i was boring her with tales about the worst beers thread, guess i blocked it from my memory.


----------



## Dave70

This horrible offering.





Bland, flat, brown and boring.
The label boldly claims 'The one and only' - thank **** for that.


----------



## Dave70

Oh, and this rubbish.




Tastes like a 50/50 mix of Tooheys new and soda water.

Here's a tip 'low carb' beer lovers. It ain't the grog that's making you look like a pregnant woman in the third trimester, it's all the pizza, pasta, kebabs and garlic bread you're gutsing down.
So stop buying this style of beer, and with any luck they'll stop making it.


----------



## Bribie G

Probably skunked due to the clear bottle. This wasn't a problem in its original home town which was not noted for strong sunshine.


----------



## gap

BribieG said:


> Probably skunked due to the clear bottle. This wasn't a problem in its original home town which was not noted for strong sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 43383



No longer made in its original home town (Newcastle). This is ironic with 
all of the micro breweries popping up in the region.

regards

Graeme


----------



## Dave70

BribieG said:


> Probably skunked due to the clear bottle. This wasn't a problem in its original home town which was not noted for strong sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 43383



That is _entirely_ possible. It was yuck - and I'm really not that picky.

But after a sixteen hour or so shift humping coal, I guess neither were those blokes..


----------



## Maltysob

I had the displeasure of trying the hummingbird beer made by the people who make cruisers. The bartender who offered it told me that he had told the saleswoman he had no interest in stocking the crap and to %^&^ off!


----------



## cwbrown07

I still recall a bottle of Tasman Ice (I suspect this was a 'cheap' version of Carlton Cold) I had when I was at uni - even though it was a hot summer's day and we had been to the beach for the afternoon it still tasted like someone had recycled it. 

A mate of mine had a similar opinion and kept repeating it after every mouthful. Didn't stop him knocking the whole bottle back... :blink: 

Otherwise, my attempt at a belgian gold somehow went horribly wrong and has not improved at all even after hiding it in the cupboard for 12 months...


----------



## d3vour3r

i recently just been OS and in kuala lumpur i had Carlsberg Special Brew, an 8.8% beer that just tasted foul. I had always been able to finish a bottle of beer untill i drank that. Forced my way half way but then decided to throw it away. Worse 2 bucks i ever spent lol


----------



## DU99

Tasman Ice made by Boag's brewing


----------



## joshuahardie

Floris Kriek and Mad Brewers Orchid ale spring to mind as some horrible horrible brews.

Plenty of bad macros out there, but mostly they are uninspired and bland. Not tip down the sink horrible like the other two I mentioned.


----------



## mwd

d3vour3r said:


> i recently just been OS and in kuala lumpur i had Carlsberg Special Brew, an 8.8% beer that just tasted foul. I had always been able to finish a bottle of beer untill i drank that. Forced my way half way but then decided to throw it away. Worse 2 bucks i ever spent lol




Used to drink cans of the stuff in Singapore quite nice and available from seven elevens around town.

Strange how we all have such diverse tastes in beers.


----------



## Lucas2411

Grand Ridge Natural Blonde. 

A mate got a slab from a relative and made sure I drank one just to experience how bad it was. 
Not sure if it was a bad batch. I tried another one last week and whilst it has settled down a bit i had a few sips and turfed it. I couldn't even talk my mate into trying another one.

I'm new to the beer game so I'm afraid any attempt to really describe the taste would be inaccurate.


----------



## dimiphoto

Gold medal goes to Platinum extra dry, silver pure blonde naked and bronze goes to blonde. 

BUUUURP !


----------



## peas_and_corn

LucasB said:


> Grand Ridge Natural Blonde.
> 
> A mate got a slab from a relative and made sure I drank one just to experience how bad it was.
> Not sure if it was a bad batch. I tried another one last week and whilst it has settled down a bit i had a few sips and turfed it. I couldn't even talk my mate into trying another one.
> 
> I'm new to the beer game so I'm afraid any attempt to really describe the taste would be inaccurate.



Yeah, that's a pretty poor beer.


----------



## haysie

LucasB said:


> Grand Ridge Natural Blonde.
> 
> A mate got a slab from a relative and made sure I drank one just to experience how bad it was.
> Not sure if it was a bad batch. I tried another one last week and whilst it has settled down a bit i had a few sips and turfed it. I couldn't even talk my mate into trying another one.
> 
> I'm new to the beer game so I'm afraid any attempt to really describe the taste would be inaccurate.




Its terrible isnt it, butterscotch blonde. This brewery always has a problem with diacytel.


----------



## shadders

There's a certain putrid aftertaste in some wheat beers that reminds me of marzipan (which in turn reminds me of mosquitos) and I can't figure out what it is. I first tasted it when I brewed a wheat beer kit which I think was a blackrock (golden sheaf maybe?). I thought I'd just buggered it up but I've since tasted a commercial wheat that has that same distinctive nastiness so I guess there's some variation in wheat beers that has it. I know Hoegarden doesn't have it. I liked it and that's what I was going for with the original kit. If anyone knows what I'm talking about please tell me because I'm scared off making a wheat until I'm sure I'm not going to get that taste in it.


----------



## haysie

Dont be scared of mosquitoes. They wont ruin your beer













































Freak


----------



## shadders

Oh I better add one to the list... On PNG airline on the way back from Japan I made the mistake of trying the local drop. PNG gold I think it was called... Or maybe paradise bitter? Whatever it was it had a bird of paradise on the can and it was the most vile liquid ever to pass my lips. Unfortunately I had to force it down because it was free drinks on the plane but they wouldn't give me another one until I'd finished it.


----------



## Silo Ted

After a recent trip to India, I can say that the worst beer ever tasted in my life to date is this gem. Served 'under the table' and wrapped in newspaper due to licencing restrictions.


----------



## Strange Brew

By far it would be the Sunshine Coast Brewery Rye ESB. 54 IBU's my arse. It wasn't just the sweetest beer I have ever drunk it was the sweetest liquid that has ever past over my tounge. I had to buy a big bag of salty chips after just to take the taste away. Paid $9 for it too which I was less than impressed about.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Strange Brew said:


> By far it would be the Sunshine Coast Brewery Rye ESB. 54 IBU's my arse. It wasn't just the sweetest beer I have ever drunk it was the sweetest liquid that has ever past over my tounge. I had to buy a big bag of salty chips after just to take the taste away. Paid $9 for it too which I was less than impressed about.



Strewth, that's almost as much as you'd pay for a beer in WA!


----------



## captaincleanoff

I'd have to say Redoak organic pale ale. To be fair I think it was off. Though I have had tried bottles on different occasions and it has been the same. 

Only beer I have ever not been able to finish.


----------



## Brewer_010

Got to admit that one of my early HB attempts was the worst. Vile repugnant stuff it was too.

Still drank it all though, got me and a couple of mates thoroughly pissed on it :icon_vomit: 

Ahhh, those were the days when I was 19 or 20....


----------



## Bribie G

Yes if we are expanding the discussion to home brews, my most vile brew was a choc hazelnut stout for the MashPaddle comp last year. I bought in the finest of ingredients and a little bottle of hazelnut essence. I realised that the %ABV was a bit low for specifications (it had to be +6% IIRC).
I recalled a nice port accented stout that Reviled brought over a couple of years ago, so I tipped in a bottle of Penfolds Club. 

Now you know when a long haired dirty wet dog comes in from the rain then starts to steam ...... describes the aroma and aftertaste perfectly :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ian Gommers

FOSTERS LIGHT ICE! Its what I imagined Wine-O Pissfrom a dirty ashtray would taste like. And that was back when I thought Carlton Cold was a fine beer. Except in the plastic bottles...What were they thinking?


----------



## DUANNE

i went through a bit of a phase when i was 18 or so drinking carlon cold, till one night i had a few to many and realised it taste exactly the same coming up as it did going down. still cant look at the stuff now, let alone drink it.


----------



## bum

Dogfish Head Midas Touch - they have a nerve even calling this beer in the first place.

2 Metres Tall Huon Dark Ale deserves a serious mention here. Oh well, at least they have shown me how to get all the hideous taste of a tin-shed kit beer in summer with all the inconvenience of full-mash brewing. Rank.


----------



## Charst

TUBORG: Remember when you were a kid in high summer and the slippery dip (tarp in my case) would be out on the grass for a week and when you finally lifted the tarp the grass under it had begun to rot, gone all yellow and stank. That's what Tuborg tastes of. rotten grass.


----------



## Jimmeh

captaincleanoff said:


> I'd have to say Redoak organic pale ale. To be fair I think it was off. Though I have had tried bottles on different occasions and it has been the same.
> 
> Only beer I have ever not been able to finish.



I have had this beer and it was terrible. I suspect it was infected. Not unusual for Redoak beers.....


----------



## rotten

I would say the worst commercial beers I have had are tooheys platinum extra dry, and fosters light ice. Ashamed to say I have drunk plenty of carlton cold, xxxx and VB, but not as bad as these. (lets not mention my own failed effort recently)

GO HOMEBREW


----------



## Muggus

bum said:


> Dogfish Head Midas Touch - they have a nerve even calling this beer in the first place.


From what i've read, they don't call it a beer per se _"Midas Touch Golden Elixir is a beverage based on the residue found on the drinking vessels in King Midas' tomb. Our recipe highlights the known ingredients of barley, white Muscat grapes, honey and saffron. Somehwere between a beer, wine and mead, this smooth, dry ale will please with Chardonnay or I.P.A. drinker alike."_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Carlton Black.... :icon_vomit: 

I dot mind Tooheys Old on tap if there is no Coopers

Old is a beer that a home brewer can drink..

BUT Carlton Black tastes sh!t... like it has soap in it... jeez.. even makes VB drinkable


----------



## MitchDudarko

I have to say that I did not care for La Fin Du Monde. At all.


----------



## Muggus

MitchDudarko said:


> I have to say that I did not care for La Fin Du Monde. At all.


Taste like the end of the world?


----------



## brett mccluskey

Jimmeh said:


> I have had this beer and it was terrible. I suspect it was infected. Not unusual for Redoak beers.....


I've never tried the pale,but i've tried quite a few of their others,and i've NEVER had an infected one...Why do you consider it 'not unusual'? Just curious.. :huh: .


----------



## Jimmeh

I mean I've had quite a few Redoak beers and more than one has been infected.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Carlton Black.... :icon_vomit:
> 
> I dot mind Tooheys Old on tap if there is no Coopers
> 
> Old is a beer that a home brewer can drink..
> 
> BUT Carlton Black tastes sh!t... like it has soap in it... jeez.. even makes VB drinkable



Haven't replied to this thread as I have at some stage drank most of the mainstream lagers and drank a few of them. But I would have to agree 100% with stu, I don't mind a Toohey's Old and when the local bottle-o had run out I went to ask for Kilkenny, the bloke working at the time said there is Carlton Black. I thought WTH it can't hurt to try. Absolute rubbish. Tasted like burnt tyre and cigarette liquefied! Never again! :icon_vomit:


----------



## outbreak

It is either Yallingup's Bush Shack Brewery Strawberry Blonde or Lemon Ale... The Blonde was under attenuated and just tasted bad..... The Lemon Ale just tasted horrid. I can't believe someone who has a license to brew beer can make beer that bad, and the audacity to charge over 10 dollars a pint. Id rather mainstream lager over their beers any day.


----------



## fawnroux

Nick JD said:


> Clams, tomato and beer - finally the three combined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Tacoma. Two sips and I was DONE. Worst ... Beer ... Eva. And to think even the Bud Light base beer was aweful. Down the plug hole it went.



LMAO! :icon_drunk: 

I used to live in Canada and was shocked to see people ordering beer and clamato. My wife said she would always get people ordering it at her work! I for the life of me cannot work it out.

My worst beer was a house ale at the little pub in Scarborough, Yorkshire. It was about 12 years ago, so I can't recall exact _why_ it was so bad. But I recall it being horrible. But both me and my Dad had to sneak in the toilet and tip it out. Only beer i've ever done that too.


----------



## Dave70

I just knew I was going to be dissapointed. So in a round about way, I wasn't.

Diluting bland beer with reconstituted fruit juice tastes about as dazzling as it sounds.

But I drank all six out of spite anyway.

Maby I was just looking for something to hate that afternoon.


----------



## MrNic




----------



## drfad

Barons Extra Strong Bitter - only beer i've ever tipped out. That's what I get for letting my 4 yr old son pick it "because it has a old-time pilot on it Daddy"


----------



## Jimboley

Jimmeh said:


> I mean I've had quite a few Redoak beers and more than one has been infected.




+1
Redoak Organic Ale...... :icon_vomit: 
Had to be infected, or is that the flavour they are after....
seems like everyone has had the same experiance
Pretty dissapointing for "the most awarded brewery"


----------



## earle

I found the Redoak Hefeweizen to be quite disappointing as well. Bought 2 and had trouble bringing myself to drink the 2nd. Purchased from Dan Murphy's so perhaps transport and storage was the problem.


----------



## myles_3000

My first ever brew :icon_vomit:


----------



## Northside Novice

there is no worst beer, just that some taste better than others


----------



## Dazza88

Monteith's Summer Ale - horrible. Worst than my first attempts at cans of goo to be honest

Red Oak Organic Pale Ale. Though the 6 pack i bought was clearly infected (gushing, sour background taste) so maybe that doesn't count.


----------



## Brewman_

Worst beer I was ever served..

Was in a trendy bar in Newtown - Sydney with some mates, no really good beer options, so the beer order went like this, and these were on tap, and right in front of the barmaid. (Sorry it's the saddest beer order of all time)

Cold, (Carlton Cold)
VB
ICE, (Light ICE)

I was not watching when she poured the beer, but what I saw when she gave it to me was a Beer glass full of beer & ICE??

I said what is that?

She said in the most serious tone, "what you asked for, cold VB with ice". Then, when I tried to explain that was not what I ordered she called the manager.

Obviously not a good place to drink beer!

Fear_n_loath


----------



## brett mccluskey

northside novice said:


> there is no worst beer, just that some taste better than others


I know what you mean,but look at the original post,ooooh yes there is


----------



## gjn200

toper1 said:


> I know what you mean,but look at the original post,ooooh yes there is  View attachment 45028



Ahhh party beer of my youth. Why party beer? I could carry enough around to get me p!ssed. Maybe I should have gone to more 'upmarket' places where you could put your beer down without it a)getting nicked or b)getting p!ssed in. Seem to remember something about bottles of Thunderbird aswell?.

AH, the point, worst beer, A high % Black and tan I've done for xmas. Out of the fermenter it tasted like (and the hole point of this drivel) Tennants Super.

G


----------



## Spartan 117

A beer (if you could call it that) by the name of Dutch Gold, sold in cans in Ireland for around 5euro for a 4pack and is the grog of preference for local deros. Someone handed me a glass full at a party once had a taste asked what it was "it's dutch gold" my reply, "dutch piss more like it".

Also not a fan of the matilda bay bohemian pilsner, fowl drop if there ever was one. 

Aaron


----------



## brett mccluskey

gjn200 said:


> Ahhh party beer of my youth. Why party beer? I could carry enough around to get me p!ssed. Maybe I should have gone to more 'upmarket' places where you could put your beer down without it a)getting nicked or b)getting p!ssed in. Seem to remember something about bottles of Thunderbird aswell?.
> 
> AH, the point, worst beer, A high % Black and tan I've done for xmas. Out of the fermenter it tasted like (and the hole point of this drivel) Tennants Super.
> 
> G


Consider painting your house,if it's anything like Tennants Super,it'd make great paint stripper or drain cleaner,foul muck,esters ,phenolics,fusels.. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Crunched

DazDog said:


> Monteith's Summer Ale - horrible. Worst than my first attempts at cans of goo to be honest
> 
> Red Oak Organic Pale Ale. Though the 6 pack i bought was clearly infected (gushing, sour background taste) so maybe that doesn't count.



I was going to say the same thing - Red Oak Organic Pale Ale. Mine was gushing and super-sour to the point where not a single bottle could be finished. I even emailed them to tell them that I had received an infected batch. Their response: Must be the distributor's fault, take it back to where you got it from. Lost a customer forever that day. And now I see reports all over the net of people getting infected Organic Pale Ale's from Red Oak. Fail


----------



## coe-crl

Phillips Gingerbeer in Canada. It's not ginger beer, it's ginger infused, unidentifiable ale. A waste of an otherwise average ale and a stain on the name of gingerbeer.

I'd have to support some of the sentiments that tenants super has it's place. When you're unemployed and trying to party, that stuff's the ticket. Drink a 4 pack and you're ready for some brawling and pub crawling.


----------



## northwest9

i had a redoak summer lager the other day, absolutely rubbish, i couldnt finish it. smelled like wet old lady bits.

in fact anything from redoak taps appears to be pretty ordinary of late. but the old english ale was pretty good.

montieth summer ale is rubbish


----------



## Blackapple

I was in the states and on the menu they had "gay pride beer", I ordered one and have never forgotten the taste.
I shudder to recall.
Next worst was Pabst ice or something, found a 24 can case in a supermarket for $5, although as we were poor travelers at the time we drank it all..... it got much better after the first 6 :icon_vomit:


----------



## yum beer

xxxx summer bright......**** me


----------



## chrisherberte

Heineken


----------



## stillscottish

NorthWest9 said:


> i had a redoak summer lager the other day, absolutely rubbish, i couldnt finish it. smelled like wet old lady bits.



Well someone has to ask. 

How do you know what wet old lady bits smell like? h34r: 

Campbell


----------



## Blackapple

stillscottish said:


> Well someone has to ask.
> 
> How do you know what wet old lady bits smell like? h34r:
> 
> Campbell


Pot pourri and fish sauce?


----------



## Lakey

VB


----------



## TmC

My first homebrew :icon_vomit:


----------



## Nobby

SOLBREW, Bikpela man :icon_vomit: ....or San migel in manila..fermaldihide(sp) yeeaahhhhhh... :blink: :blink:


----------



## avaneyk

NorthWest9 said:


> i had a redoak summer lager the other day, absolutely rubbish, i couldnt finish it. smelled like wet old lady bits.
> 
> in fact anything from redoak taps appears to be pretty ordinary of late. but the old english ale was pretty good.



Interesting that no-one rates redoak - last time I was in Sydney on holidays (a few years ago now) we had dinner at the brewery and everything was pretty good... Maybe its they're bottling process? :unsure:


----------



## michaelcocks

Lakey said:


> VB



+1
I can feel the hangover coming on as I drink vb. I know it's such a standard comment for ahb community and seems a pretty predictable to take a shot at the market leader (by volume) 

Next worse would be ted platinum


----------



## kelbygreen

I have to go with my first brew. I read this forum and went to the LHBS and got a starter kit. I had read that it should be fermented at 18-20c but asked the sales person was it ok to brew in this weather (the day I asked was 38c) and they said yes its fine. so after 2 days of 38-40c the brew was done! YAY! my first home brew tasted out of the fermenter, OH shit that aint good, Oh well must be what green beer taste like. 4 weeks later opened a bottle. Hmmm this has not got any better oh well wait a little longer.

By now had a second brew in a bath of water was about 25-26c and tasted that when finished I was like its little better but went back to drinking VB lol (it taste better) after 3 months and a fridge and temp mate never looked back


----------



## wombil

Once I thought xxx from Toowoomba was the worst but.
I used to work on cattle stations when younger.Had a big blue in Blackwater and going to job at Dingo,slept under a tree in my swag,woke up feeling shit,black eyed and busted,waiting for the mail truck.Pub opened and I got a shilling in my pocket and a beer is 11 pence so over I go for a cure,asks for a cold beer,the bloke goes and pumps something with his foot and here's the beer I would have killed for.One mouthful and tipped it out,and I really needed one.
McLaughlans from Rockhampton. 
Had the VB chuck downs up north,we called them Vomit Bombs.


----------



## Blackapple

AndrewSA said:


> Interesting that no-one rates redoak - last time I was in Sydney on holidays (a few years ago now) we had dinner at the brewery and everything was pretty good... Maybe its they're bottling process? :unsure:


There dinner and beers they serve you are great.
But their redoak honey something that I got in micro beer club delivery was toilet water!


----------



## northwest9

stillscottish said:


> Well someone has to ask.
> 
> How do you know what wet old lady bits smell like? h34r:
> 
> Campbell



i just took the smell of younger lady bits after a night in a nightclub, and multiplied it in my head.

i can only assume it is worse.


----------



## .DJ.

never had a bad redoak beer off the tap... bottling can throw up issues I guess...

infact their Bitter is one of the best beers I have ever tasted.


----------



## hazard

My old dad told me that there was no such thing as a bad beer ....

But he never tasted O'Brien's Gluten Free beer. Give 'em points for trying to make a beer for people who can't stomach gluten, but this is truly horrible. Beer is like cake, it just doesn't work without gluten.


----------



## XavierZ

Had a mate RAVE on about Tusker Premium Lager from East African Breweries.
He would not shut up about Tusker @ $85/case and how great it was.

So I tried some.
Then I got two extra glasses.
Filled them with tap water.
Performed a blind triangle test.
Could not tell which one was the Tusker.


----------



## Fodder

Im in a bind with my Footy Club and the crappola beers they have in the fridge. Choices range from:

Melbourne Bitter, Vic Bitter, Corona, Carlton Draught, Tooheys Extra Dry & TED Platinum & some others that escape my memory...

The Platinum is dam horrible. Possibly one of the worst beers I've ever come across...

Out of that bunch I've been going for the VB and MB as at least there is some taste involved. Not a great tatse by any stretch of the imagination, but a taste nonetheless.

Needless to say, I am campaigning for some more suitable beverages to be brought in, however as the Competition is supported by Carlton I dont fancy my chances of getting anything good...


----------



## Pennywise

XavierZ said:


> Had a mate RAVE on about Tusker Premium Lager from East African Breweries.
> He would not shut up about Tusker @ $85/case and how great it was.
> 
> So I tried some.
> Then I got two extra glasses.
> Filled them with tap water.
> Performed a blind triangle test.
> Could not tell which one was the Tusker.



Should have thrown a Birra Morretti Lager in there as well, just to make it interesting :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fodder said:


> Needless to say, I am campaigning for some more suitable beverages to be brought in, however as the Competition is supported by Carlton I dont fancy my chances of getting anything good...


Ask for some Abbotsford Invalid Stout. It's the exception that defines the rule about CUB.


----------



## Nick JD

I still can't get the taste out of my mind. You take clams, tomato and then add them to beer - and that beer is bud light.

The memory is enough to make me sprew a little in my mouth.


----------



## Fodder

Nick JD said:


> I still can't get the taste out of my mind. You take clams, tomato and then add them to beer - and that beer is bud light.
> 
> The memory is enough to make me sprew a little in my mouth.



Just looking at that combo is making me feel ill. Who on earth ever thought that would be a good idea? They must have been smoking some heavy $#!T that day...


----------



## Nick JD

Clamato and vodka, that I can do - but damn, not with Budweiser!


----------



## manticle

Didn't you post that already?

Need to start calling you bribie.


----------



## bum

WarmBeer said:


> Ask for some Abbotsford Invalid Stout. It's the exception that defines the rule about CUB.


+1

It is pretty much my go-to sixer (i.e. I pretty much never buy a sixer but when I am forced to and my options are only shops owned by Coles or Woolies - this is the beer I buy).


----------



## Nick JD

manticle said:


> Didn't you post that already?



Yes. It's worth repeating for it is for real the world's worst beer. 

We need to start calling you _Manticle, Seeker of Truth_.


----------



## tbasten

emu export


----------



## [email protected]

WarmBeer said:


> Ask for some Abbotsford Invalid Stout. It's the exception that defines the rule about CUB.




I will agree with that too :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan

Nick JD said:


> We need to start calling you _Manticle, Seeker of Truth_.




I've been calling him that for months. :icon_cheers:



edit: my update on worst beer was Beechworth/bridge road celtic red ale...if the 6er I got wasn't infected then it was just truly friggin horrible...


----------



## domix

Lecterfan said:


> I've been calling him that for months. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> edit: my update on worst beer was Beechworth/bridge road celtic red ale...if the 6er I got wasn't infected then it was just truly friggin horrible...




I got one of these the other day. Nice colour but really sour taste to it.
I've had a few of their beers in bottle and tap, all pretty decent apart that one (and only) Celtic.

but worst so far I've had is Barefoot radler. I knew it wasn't going to be much of a beer, but after a days work and the only thing in the house. I chose to drink it.
Awful.
The Dogfish head Midas touch is pretty shit too.


----------



## michael_aussie

Nick JD said:


> Yes. It's worth repeating for it is for real the world's worst beer.
> 
> We need to start calling you _Manticle, Seeker of Truth_.


fox mulder = the truth is out there


----------



## Jarthy

tried an Endeavours 2010 Reserve Pale Ale last night, have to say it's up there on my list. no body whatsoever, it was like drinking hop flavoured water... 

but i can't stand VB and Barefoot radlers either, cordial does not belong in beer!


----------



## HeavyNova

Brew Meister said:


> emu export


Emu Bitter for me. I reckon it makes EE taste good!

VB gets a bit of a mention and technically I've had VB - once on a river cruise in 1st year uni and I have no memory of that pint. So I don't have a clue how VB tastes. Since it gets such a hard time I'm curious to what it's like...By the sounds of it I don't want to pay for it though!


----------



## jayse

Jarthy said:


> tried an Endeavours 2010 Reserve Pale Ale last night, have to say it's up there on my list. no body whatsoever, it was like drinking hop flavoured water...



I disagree as there has not been anything really wrong with the ones I have had so far, fairly well balanced and reasonble grainy malt character.


----------



## haysie

Jarthy said:


> tried an Endeavours 2010 Reserve Pale Ale last night, have to say it's up there on my list. no body whatsoever, it was like drinking hop flavoured water...



with a soft drinky fizziness


----------



## haysie

What was I thinking, this is rubbish





only if I had a cat to rid the taste


----------



## fcmcg

haysie said:


> What was I thinking, this is rubbish
> View attachment 45393


Mate , I have to agree ...
Although kudos to them for trying....
Thinking maybe we need a class action against the big boys for false and misleading advertising for their use of the words "blonde" when it's not..."fermented longer for a drier finish"'when it's bloody not...
I spoke to chuck Hahn at last years good food festival . I asked him 3 times did he brew at home...wouldn't answer the question..so in the end I said mate you are not answering my question..forget about it
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## winkle

haysie said:


> What was I thinking, this is rubbish
> View attachment 45393
> 
> 
> 
> only if I had a cat to rid the taste
> View attachment 45394



Not the worst I've ever drunk, but it wasn't good! Nasty artificial citrus flavour/aroma, I struggled with half a glass before polluting the sewer with it.


----------



## Bribie G

Christmas Day 2009 was very hot; my Step Grand Daughter (if there is such a category of relation) arrived with a slab of Barefoot Radler and I drank a six pack. I quite enjoyed it h34r: 

However the very worst would have to be Thirsty Dog wheat beer, now mercifully extinct. It's the only beer that has ever made me throw up in a car park.


----------



## govorko1974

Got given a 30 pack of powers gold at xmas time...not even my beer swilling mate would drink any of it when i offered it to him....it is the worst shit i have ever tried....10 times worse than vb...dont know how anyone can drink it....my worst ever homebrew was better tasting than this shit


----------



## Bribie G

govorko1974 said:


> Got given a 30 pack of powers gold at xmas time...not even my beer swilling mate would drink any of it when i offered it to him....it is the worst shit i have ever tried....10 times worse than vb...dont know how anyone can drink it....my worst ever homebrew was better tasting than this shit



When CUB bought the Powers Brewery at Yatala they bought the brand names. First they turned Powers Full Strength into undrinkable shit so that nobody bought it, so they could kill it off due to "lack of demand". However in order to keep hold of the Powers name they have to do a brew every so often (same as Geelong Bitter etc I believe). So they trot out that near beer crap - at 3% ABV how dare they even sell it as beer - and also reap a bit of a windfall at Xmas and Easter. There are a lot of people out there, mostly middle class or elderly people who only attend an okka BBQ (as opposed to the bowls club breakup or the office outing to la Brasserie Des Posh Cnuts) a couple of times a year, and aren't accustomed to the idea of bringing along a six pack or a slab. 
The Powers Gold looks like beer, could well be beer although they wouldn't know because they usually drink Wolf Blass etc. 

So they shift quite a few cartons for those specific holidays. As you mention, you got yours at Xmas.


----------



## axertes

Ivan Other One said:


> #3 Can't remember the name of it. was a Chek beer i think. It had a mountain goat on the lable. (Dark Ale)


Velkopopovicky Kozel. I too saw it at Dan's once and was like "look! It comes from Plzen! Real Pilsner!" Got a bit of a hardon for 'real pilsners' after drinking Budejovicky Budvar and Staropramen in Czech Republic. Kozel however... give me a XXXX Bitter. I'm serious.

Here's what Wikipedia tells us:



> Velkopopovick Kozel is a Czech lager produced since 1874[1]. In that year, Franz Ringhoffer founded a brewery in Velk Popovice (Gropopowitz) near Prague. Their symbol is a goat (Kozel, Gropopowitzer Ziegenbock).
> 
> In 1995, the company was purchased by the Radegast Brewery, which merged with the Plzeňsk Prazdroj, a. s. Brewery in 1999, only to be *purchased by SABMiller* the same year.
> 
> Within the Czech Republic, Kozel is available as a Pale, a Medium, a Premium, and a Dark beer.
> 
> Production has been licensed in Russia, Israel, Hungary, Ukraine and Slovakia, making Kozel the most popular Czech Beer outside the Czech Republic.[2]


.

.............................

Worst I've had lately was Redoak Pale Ale from Dan's. Sooooo sour. Obviously had gone off or something, because I had Redoak Pale before and it was excellent. We sent an email to Redoak about it and got no reply. Weren't going to bother talking to Dan's about it. So I talked to Phil from the Spotted Cow in Toowoomba about it, he said that Redoak has had a few bad batches, and the brewery are being absolute c**ts about it. So it probably wasn't even Dan's fault. The Cow won't get Redoak in any more. Good riddance.


----------



## Brett newman

Jimboley said:


> +1
> Redoak Organic Ale...... :icon_vomit:
> Had to be infected, or is that the flavour they are after....
> seems like everyone has had the same experiance
> Pretty dissapointing for "the most awarded brewery"



Digging up an old one here.

Ive bought two of these in 300ml stubbies on two separate occassions now from our local Dan Murphy's. The first one i took one sip and spat it out and immediately thought infection. It was sour. Lambic sour. I chucked that one down the sink and was very dissappointed as Id been looking forward to drink what is supposedly a well awarded beer. The best before was just over a month out of date too.

The second I got a week later, as I still really wanted to try it. Same thing. Really really sour. This one had NO best before date stamped on it (wtf?). I tipped this one too feeling really pissed off.

But it got me thinking. Is it supposed to be like that. I had a look at the reviews on ratebeer.com and found some who said it was sour and thought it was ok. Then some saying there were sweet malt flavours. 

Can someone confirm that the Redoak organic pale ale is supposed to taste like a Pale ale should, or have they gone out on a limb and tried that bit too hard to push the style guide boundaries? 

Either way i doubt I'll try it again.

Cheers
Brett.


----------



## bcp

This is just vomit.


----------



## grod5

besides a mate's home brew, Three Kings Dry Lager, that I picked up from Gloucester Celebrations yesterday, was right up there.

daniel


----------



## amiddler

I don't usually comment on bad beers but I can't let this one go. My wife's Uncle brews K&K as warm as he can get them which is already quite bad but winter can yield some OK results. I was there over the weekend when I'm offered his latest Chili Beer. I have tried and liked Matso's Chili Beer so I gave it a go. After my face returned to it's natural colour and steam stopped coming from my ears I informed him the chili was supposed to be subtle not like eating a hand full of Habaneros. Even my eyes watered when I took a sip. He informed me this was the tame version for session drinking. I forced it down to be nice then went home and drunk about 2 liters of milk to cool my lips.

Drew


----------



## fraser_john

bcp said:


> View attachment 46371
> 
> 
> This is just vomit.



Yes, but there is worse.....


----------



## stux

The worst beer I can actually remember was 






Woolies DryDock

Since Woolies bought 23% of the brewery so they could fill empty trucks with cheap beer as they drive east from WA, they launched this house brand in their supermarkets and BWS/Dan Murphy's.

Gage Roads make some nice beers, but this is terrible.

I bought a case for My Dad-Be-que (celebrating impending dadhood), and we only finished a 6 pack.

I still have one bottle kicking about... most of the remainders have been half drunk by unsuspecting guests, or have been broken as they rolled out of the keg fridge.

The only beers which seem to have its fridge longevity are the light beers which you always end up with.

http://www.beeradvice.com.au/700/dry-dock-premium-lager/


----------



## DUANNE

the worst ive had recently was a 4 pines kolsch i got from dans. it was like trying to drink a butterscotch lolly. i did quite like theyre stout though.


----------



## [email protected]

GUINESS! or however the hell its spelt!


----------



## kymba

govorko1974 said:


> Got given a 30 pack of powers gold at xmas time...not even my beer swilling mate would drink any of it when i offered it to him....it is the worst shit i have ever tried....10 times worse than vb...dont know how anyone can drink it....my worst ever homebrew was better tasting than this shit



apparently a shot of sars cordial infused with a can of powers turns it into quite a sessionable beer...according to the crusty old dude i met at the bar of a bowls club in elliott heads


----------



## joshuahardie

Bigbad said:


> Digging up an old one here.
> 
> Ive bought two of these in 300ml stubbies on two separate occassions now from our local Dan Murphy's. The first one i took one sip and spat it out and immediately thought infection. It was sour. Lambic sour. I chucked that one down the sink and was very dissappointed as Id been looking forward to drink what is supposedly a well awarded beer. The best before was just over a month out of date too.
> 
> The second I got a week later, as I still really wanted to try it. Same thing. Really really sour. This one had NO best before date stamped on it (wtf?). I tipped this one too feeling really pissed off.
> 
> But it got me thinking. Is it supposed to be like that. I had a look at the reviews on ratebeer.com and found some who said it was sour and thought it was ok. Then some saying there were sweet malt flavours.
> 
> Can someone confirm that the Redoak organic pale ale is supposed to taste like a Pale ale should, or have they gone out on a limb and tried that bit too hard to push the style guide boundaries?
> 
> Either way i doubt I'll try it again.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett.



I had a mate buy a 6 pack of these last week from Dans. he rang me up to ask me what it should taste like. i went over and it was just horridly lactic sour, unpourable undrinkable. Hard to convince people the merits of craft beer, and when they spend 20 dollars on a 6 pack, they get something that the drain probably would not accept.

anyway Brett in summary, redoak do great beers, go try them at the source. the offerings at the retail outlets are notoriously bad, and ill never risk it again.


----------



## Greg.L

About 10 years ago in NZ I had some beer that came in a 2L PET bottle. Don't remember any details but it was almost tasteless. Had obviously been brewed almost without hops, just fizzy fermented malt/sugar mix. Probably not as bad as VB but a bastardisation of the concept of "beer".


----------



## Jazzafish

I have been to red oak 4 times. First time was awesome, the organic pale ale was not sour at all. Tasted like a pale ale should and was very nice.

The next 2 visits were ok with a few beers that were, well quite bad. I was embarrassed as I was taking a friend to taste quality beer! The last visit was the worst. Their award winning Aussie lager was sour, when I took it back to the bar I was told that there is nothing wrong with it... thats how craft beer is suppose to taste... yes the lines are clean... i can't taste it myself etc... etc...

They can get fucked. Overpriced crap beer. Have to wonder if they put aside the good beer for comp, because I just don't get it at their pub.

That said, and back on topic... worst tasting beer was one of my own. My second and last brewed kit and kilo beer. Hindsight suggested crap yeast fermented too hot with large temp swings, exposed to sunlight. That said it was probably the best beer I have made in the sense it made me ask myself why is this beer tasting so bad? Why does my mates home brew never taste like a commercial beer? From there I did some research, found this forum, improved my processes and never looked back.


----------



## Spork

I tipped 1/2 a bottle of Mad Brewers Stout Noir down the sink last night. I can't remember the last time before then that I poured beer down the sink.


----------



## probablynathan

Interesting that you did not like the MB Stout Noir Spork, 

I have heard other people say that there is a fair bit of diacetyl in this beer , I did not notice it myself but I have only tasted it once and in a social setting. 

any one else not liking this beer?


----------



## TryAgain

I had the MB Stout Noir on tap at The Highway, have to say I didn't like it and didn't even finish it, but it was late in the night and an obscene amount of beer had already been consumed.


----------



## mckenry

Bali Hai

Was in Indo last year and after spending day after day drinking Bintang I finally came across something different. Bali Hai. One stubby was enough.
Back to Bintang.
Funnily enough, the Bintang was acceptable, considering the weather, the surroundings etc.


----------



## MitchDudarko

mckenry said:


> Bali Hai
> 
> Was in Indo last year and after spending day after day drinking Bintang I finally came across something different. Bali Hai. One stubby was enough.
> Back to Bintang.
> Funnily enough, the Bintang was acceptable, considering the weather, the surroundings etc.




+1 Man, the Bali Hai I had was free with a meal at our restaurant, and it tasted skunked as. Like wet dog.


----------



## bconnery

mckenry said:


> Funnily enough, the Bintang was acceptable, considering the weather, the surroundings etc.



Just don't make the mistake of trying these 'location' beers when back home. I drank a lot of Beer Chang when in Thailand but I tried one here not that long ago and it was bloody awful. Ditto Mythos (only Greece...)


----------



## bnaujok

Goofinder said:


> Worst would have to be a stale, flat, Foster's Light Ice that had been sitting in a mate's cupboard for a months when I was about 15. Closely followed by the Foster's Light Ice that had been out in the sun for 3 days that we had in the BJCP exam.



Found a can of this once that someone had left behind. I put it in a couple of snail traps I had, even the snails avoided it!


----------



## Doubleplugga

Yep, thats another vote from me for Redoak. bought a six pack here in Perth of the organic pale ale and thought something must be wrong with my taste buds. The most sour horrible beer I have ever had. Anyway visited Sydney a couple of weeks later and decided to go to the Redoak brewery just to try some more beers and see if it was just the bottled beers I had in Perth. started off with a Belgian wheat off Tap. It was like some sort of horrible evil cider and was undrinkable. It tasted that bad. Had a couple more but I dont want to carry on and sound like I am slagging the place off. All I can say is that judging by all the awards etc they had on their walls I just expected so much more. Ended up going down to Harts pub in the Rocks, much better beer.


----------



## chug!chug!

mckenry said:


> Funnily enough, the Bintang was acceptable, considering the weather, the surroundings etc.



Im on an 8 month Bali trip thats been all Bintang....it does go down well here, it is very consistent
and no aussie megaswill flavours...the guinness here is half decent. Storm brewing have a few 
different pale ales and a stout which are quite good...

Im really missing brewing...could really go for an English bitter!

Back on topic in Thailand keep away from Archer and Cheers beers...I drink Leo there.


----------



## petesbrew

chug!chug! said:


> Im on an 8 month Bali trip thats been all Bintang....it does go down well here, it is very consistent
> and no aussie megaswill flavours...the guinness here is half decent. Storm brewing have a few
> different pale ales and a stout which are quite good...
> 
> Im really missing brewing...could really go for an English bitter!
> 
> Back on topic in Thailand keep away from Archer and Cheers beers...I drink Leo there.



+1. Remember grabbing an Archer from a convenience store. A beer tried and best forgotten.
On the other hand, I found a fantastic selection of germans from a supermarket just down the road, and some faves on tap at the local.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=holiday


----------



## Northside Novice

Spork said:


> I tipped 1/2 a bottle of Mad Brewers Stout Noir down the sink last night. I can't remember the last time before then that I poured beer down the sink.




shit ! i was looking forward to trying; but now maybe not


----------



## MHB

MBs latest offering, to gutless to be a stout, to black to be an old with a dash of really bad confectionary flavouring that fits into the rest of the beers profile like a turd in a pool.
A tipper for sure.
MHB


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE

beerbelly84 said:


> GUINESS! or however the hell its spelt!


Not a stout drinker? Guinness is goodness..


----------



## Doubleplugga

I'm with you on that one Duke of Paddy. Gotta love a good stout.


----------



## Muggus

MHB said:


> MBs latest offering, to gutless to be a stout, to black to be an old with a dash of really bad confectionary flavouring that fits into the rest of the beers profile like a turd in a pool.
> A tipper for sure.
> MHB


Wow!
Personally I cannot comment, but coming from you, and several other sources, they sound like they messed up what was an "acceptable stout" from last season.


----------



## dmac80

I thought i'd try a Tui while here in Auckland on holidays (hopefully not extended due to ash cloud) and it had the aroma of bad kit brew, i tipped it down the sink.


----------



## [email protected]

MHB said:


> MB's latest offering, to gutless to be a stout, to black to be an old with a dash of really bad confectionary flavouring that fits into the rest of the beers profile like a turd in a pool.
> A tipper for sure.
> MHB



+1. I tried one last night and it smelled like a bad lolly shop.

Booz


----------



## Brett newman

joshuahardie said:


> I had a mate buy a 6 pack of these last week from Dans. he rang me up to ask me what it should taste like. i went over and it was just horridly lactic sour, unpourable undrinkable. Hard to convince people the merits of craft beer, and when they spend 20 dollars on a 6 pack, they get something that the drain probably would not accept.
> 
> anyway Brett in summary, redoak do great beers, go try them at the source. the offerings at the retail outlets are notoriously bad, and ill never risk it again.



Well I think Redoak are going to be exhibiting at the Perth Royal Beer Show so hopefully I'll get to sample their brews as they should be, and also talk to the brewer/s. 

You would think they'd have quality control in place to stop these bad batches making it to the consumer. It screams bad business to me, and a great way to lose customers.

Thanks for the response Joshua.


----------



## sinkas

Muggus said:


> Wow!
> Personally I cannot comment, but coming from you, and several other sources, they sound like they messed up what was an "acceptable stout" from last season.



I actually thought its pretty good, its very strong on the spices, and not quite the body it had last year, but still quite good


----------



## pimpsqueak

Back in NZ, after a party some years ago, a lone can of Lion Red was found unopened during the cleanup.
It was slightly dented and for some reason survived intact on the mantelpiece after the next party. It became a bit of an icon at our shared house and sat there gathering dust for a good 2 years. The can slowly faded and turned pink and when you shook it, it made a kind of weird sloshing, plopping sound.

One day, after another bender, I discovered it opened and 80% drunk. The remaining dregs smelled rather rank and though I never tasted it myself to see how bad it was, I can imagine it was bloody foul.
Never found out who drank it though...

Personally, I had bottle of duchesse de bourgogne once, but was totally unprepared for the taste and turfed it. Found out much much later that it was actually supposed to taste like that


----------



## riverside

VB would be the worst ever,, with xxxx a close second. Though years ago i bought a six pack of redback original fro a country pub, as soon as i popped the top i could smell it was off, then to drink was way out of the question...........boomer big time !


----------



## Salt

For me the worst beer I've ever tried would be Yeastie Boys Rex-Atitude about a month ago here in NZ. Yeastie Boys is a good craft brewer in NZ with some really nice Beers, however this one was awful.

Its made from 100% peated malt...(apparently brewers advise to never use more than 5-10% peated malt so they decided to go with 100%.

_COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
They said it couldnt be done, that it would be undrinkable, that we couldnt use more than 5% heavy peated malt in a beer. So we carefully considered their advice and decided to try 100% instead. Rex Attitude is inspired by French techno and the whisky of Scotlands west coast. Like the Auld Alliance it combines a little Scottish rogue with a dose of French je ne sais quoi. It is, as far as we know, the worlds first beer made from 100% heavy peated distilling malt._

The smell from the glass as the Bar tender poured it for me and my old man was extremely strong smokey peat smell. Drawing it to your lips it got stronger. It tasted as it smelt. I looked at the old man and he looked bloody disappointed in my selection (always keen to try a new Beer).

Hard to describe the taste out side of extremely peaty/smoke/rank/rotting something or another.

I managed to slowly get through the glass, while the old man skulled the entire thing, hoping not to taste it.

Had to wash it down with some Hoppy ales to try and remove the taste from my mouth.

Kept burping up the taste all night and even the following day.

*anyone else tried it???*


----------



## chunckious

That friggin Mildura Chocolate draino. My only sink christening. Woeful!! 

Followed by MB licorice stout & Feral white.......these to are down to personal choice though.


Side note...can anyone tell me what style of sipper is Yeastie Boys Hud-da-wa........amazing.


----------



## Ryan WABC

Worst beer ever? Corona. I had to lick a dog's arse to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## joshuahardie

Ryan WABC said:


> Worst beer ever? Corona. I had to lick a dog's arse to get the taste out of my mouth.



How did it taste though?
The dog's arse I mean
:icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie

Chunkious said:


> Feral white.



Me too. Odd Feral win awards all over the place, and that beer is supposed to be amazing, but every time I have had it, it has been terrible. Could be a Dan Murphy's thing though


----------



## chunckious

joshuahardie said:


> Me too. Odd Feral win awards all over the place, and that beer is supposed to be amazing, but every time I have had it, it has been terrible. Could be a Dan Murphy's thing though



Do you like wheat beers? I not up to trying another due to the taste of the White
Feral Hop Hog is ******* amazing though.


----------



## joshuahardie

I love wheat beers, especially German ones. Franziskanner Hefeweizen is a great love of mine. Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier, Is brilliant also 
I have not had an American Wheat I would recommend to a friend though.

Technically speaking Feral White is a Witbier, so you should really try a german wheat if you have not had it. Also I love Witbiers, and despite not liking Feral White I think Hoegaarden is one of the best and certainly the most approachable beer in the world. It has been a gateway beer for many.

Good luck with the future beer hunting and don't give up on Wheat and Wit beers just yet.
Cheers
Josh


----------



## bconnery

Salt said:


> For me the worst beer I've ever tried would be Yeastie Boys Rex-Atitude about a month ago here in NZ. Yeastie Boys is a good craft brewer in NZ with some really nice Beers, however this one was awful.
> 
> Its made from 100% peated malt...(apparently brewers advise to never use more than 5-10% peated malt so they decided to go with 100%.
> 
> _COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> They said it couldnt be done, that it would be undrinkable, that we couldnt use more than 5% heavy peated malt in a beer. So we carefully considered their advice and decided to try 100% instead. Rex Attitude is inspired by French techno and the whisky of Scotlands west coast. Like the Auld Alliance it combines a little Scottish rogue with a dose of French je ne sais quoi. It is, as far as we know, the worlds first beer made from 100% heavy peated distilling malt._
> 
> The smell from the glass as the Bar tender poured it for me and my old man was extremely strong smokey peat smell. Drawing it to your lips it got stronger. It tasted as it smelt. I looked at the old man and he looked bloody disappointed in my selection (always keen to try a new Beer).
> 
> Hard to describe the taste out side of extremely peaty/smoke/rank/rotting something or another.
> 
> I managed to slowly get through the glass, while the old man skulled the entire thing, hoping not to taste it.
> 
> Had to wash it down with some Hoppy ales to try and remove the taste from my mouth.
> 
> Kept burping up the taste all night and even the following day.
> 
> *anyone else tried it???*


I've tried it. 
This is the relevant part of the commercial description: 

"They said it couldnt be done, that it would be undrinkable"

It was awful. My wife took one sip. I drank a few out of sheer stubborness then tipped the rest. 

A club member up here was about 5 years ahead of them. He made one, admittedly from memory it was only 90/95% peated malt. He then spent the next few years (it might not have been quite that long, poetic licence and all that) trying to get rid of it at meetings, foisting it on unsuspecting newbies 
It was also awful.


----------



## mcdaino

Barry Roberts' dry stout in Westgate 2011. Ha ha. No it wasn't too bad really. 2nd place...


----------



## pimpsqueak

Salt said:


> For me the worst beer I've ever tried would be Yeastie Boys Rex-Atitude about a month ago here in NZ. Yeastie Boys is a good craft brewer in NZ with some really nice Beers, however this one was awful.
> 
> Its made from 100% peated malt...(apparently brewers advise to never use more than 5-10% peated malt so they decided to go with 100%.
> 
> _COMMERCIAL DESCRIPTION
> They said it couldnt be done, that it would be undrinkable, that we couldnt use more than 5% heavy peated malt in a beer. So we carefully considered their advice and decided to try 100% instead. Rex Attitude is inspired by French techno and the whisky of Scotlands west coast. Like the Auld Alliance it combines a little Scottish rogue with a dose of French je ne sais quoi. It is, as far as we know, the worlds first beer made from 100% heavy peated distilling malt._
> 
> The smell from the glass as the Bar tender poured it for me and my old man was extremely strong smokey peat smell. Drawing it to your lips it got stronger. It tasted as it smelt. I looked at the old man and he looked bloody disappointed in my selection (always keen to try a new Beer).
> 
> Hard to describe the taste out side of extremely peaty/smoke/rank/rotting something or another.
> 
> I managed to slowly get through the glass, while the old man skulled the entire thing, hoping not to taste it.
> 
> Had to wash it down with some Hoppy ales to try and remove the taste from my mouth.
> 
> Kept burping up the taste all night and even the following day.
> 
> *anyone else tried it???*



I quite liked it, though my GF didn't enjoy the smell and refused to taste it. I do enjoy laphroaig though, so maybe that's the key..


----------



## stef

dmac said:


> I thought i'd try a Tui while here in Auckland on holidays (hopefully not extended due to ash cloud) and it had the aroma of bad kit brew, i tipped it down the sink.




I had a Tui last time i was there and i distinctly remember enjoying it... Not sure if that's cos i hadn't had a beer for a few weeks though...


----------



## .DJ.

Ryan WABC said:


> Worst beer ever? Corona. I had to lick a dog's arse to get the taste out of my mouth.



I didnt think Corona had taste to start with?


----------



## Bribie G

.DJ. said:


> I didnt think Corona had taste to start with?



Went to Gravity Guru's brew day a couple of years ago - Winkle was there and could vouch. A couple of Mrs GG's office mates came along for a look and brought a six pack each. One of them really graced the gathering by bringing a six of Corona. The others, wisely, brought the likes of Little Creatures or JS. Now after a few hours drinking home brew samples from various AHB members including Winkle's all Galaxy Blonde Ale (it was around the time that Galaxy hit the scene) Winkle and I tried a bottle of Corona each. It was actually quite cleansing and we both agreed that you could pick a definite Malt backbone, amazingly.

I had to buy a six pack a couple of years ago to get some empty bottles and to be honest it was a nicely refreshing lawnmower. However sitting here in the winter without a particularly raging thirst I couldn't come at one. And as for XXXX Summer Bright or Great Northern Brewer from Carlton I couldn't come at either of those under any circumstances, after trying a few test bottles.


----------



## Ryan WABC

.DJ. said:


> I didnt think Corona had taste to start with?



If you let it sit in your mouth for a minute or two, you'll notice dishwater undertones.


----------



## earle

Ryan WABC said:


> If you let it sit in your mouth for a minute or two,



Why on earth would you do that to yourself?

If you were forced to drink Corona, it might be best to bypass your mouth, hmmm maybe a funnel so you don't have to subject your tastebuds to it. :lol:


----------



## DUANNE

had some of the stout noir last weekend. bloody average imo. the worst part was the oily liquorice coating at the back of the mouth that nothing seemed to be able to get rid of.
the last mad brewer beer i actually enjoyed was the commemorative ale.


----------



## chunckious

I didn't mind the Scribblerly Gum. Lager norm do nothing for me but the smoke made it enjoyable.


----------



## jbowers

joshuahardie said:


> I love wheat beers, especially German ones. Franziskanner Hefeweizen is a great love of mine. Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier, Is brilliant also
> I have not had an American Wheat I would recommend to a friend though.
> 
> Technically speaking Feral White is a Witbier, so you should really try a german wheat if you have not had it. Also I love Witbiers, and despite not liking Feral White I think Hoegaarden is one of the best and certainly the most approachable beer in the world. It has been a gateway beer for many.
> 
> Good luck with the future beer hunting and don't give up on Wheat and Wit beers just yet.
> Cheers
> Josh



Feral White on tap is really quite nice...

Try Sierra Nevada Kellerweiss. Easily up there with the best German examples...


----------



## Fents

also try a kooinda wit beer if you can find it (bright orange label).


----------



## [email protected]

yes,, i dont like guinness...... i know im a bad guy....... the guinness lager they came out with is good though!


----------



## Nobby

Ryan WABC said:


> Worst beer ever? Corona. I had to lick a dog's arse to get the taste out of my mouth.




im hearing you..on the Corona that is.. :icon_cheers: any beer you have to put lemon or lime in
is shite..


----------



## jivesucka

Brown_hound said:


> Has anyone said Reschs?
> 
> Not 'Resches Real', the stuff you can only get on tap....
> 
> Turned me off Manly Leagues Club....



that stuff is vile! but i've got a couple more contenders...

a coopers real ale brewed with 2kg ldm and 2kg dex, filled to the 18L mark. you can taste the alcohol!
geelong bitter


----------



## big78sam

jivesucka said:


> a coopers real ale brewed with 2kg ldm and 2kg dex, filled to the 18L mark. you can taste the alcohol!



Shudders... :icon_vomit:


----------



## MarkBastard

Resches on tap is my favourite megaswill.


----------



## wynnum1

Worst beer carton of xxxx cans tasted as if cleaning compound was mixed with beer took back for replacement probably could have sold to competition for a good price.


----------



## MarkBastard

wynnum1 said:


> Worst beer carton of xxxx cans tasted as if cleaning compound was mixed with beer took back for replacement probably could have sold to competition for a good price.



Isn't that just what it tastes like?


----------



## stux

Was at a northern beaches bowling club, working my way through the taps on the weekend. 

Resch's Draught was vile I *almost* tipped it

Balmain Lager was nice enough, very fragrant, anyone know what hop it is?


----------



## enuun

Bavaria Red
Worst ever. 1 sip and I used it to sanitise the insides of a toilet bowl


----------



## Mikedub

Mark^Bastard said:


> Resches on tap is my favourite megaswill.



yeah, I drink Resches when options are few, it has an honesty about it, 
had a Hahn light the other day at a BBQ, crickey! its hardly beer at all


----------



## Truman42

mjfs said:


> emu export... :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:



HAHA Yeh drinking warm Emu export in the hot midday Kimberley sun..Not me of course but seen plenty of Fitzroy Crossing and Hells Crack "locals" doing exactly that.

They say Fitzroy Crossing is the only outback town that can be seen from space because of all the aluminium cans lying on the ground.. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Rowy

Went to Adelaide in about 1990 and tried some Southwark, pronounced Suthick I'm told. It would make a blowfly spew!


----------



## Rowy

Naturally VB also gets an honorable mention in this category.


----------



## Lecterfan

Rowy said:


> Went to Adelaide in about 1990 and tried some Southwark, pronounced Suthick I'm told. It would make a blowfly spew!




haha harsh - last time I tasted it I thought southwark stout was a delish creamy monster and even southwark bitter was easily drinkable...of course tearing arse at the 40 mile crossing prior to an awesome fishing session possibly gives me better memories than the beer itself deserve(s/d).


----------



## Rowy

Fishing always makes the beer taste better.


----------



## freezkat

Baltika 9 Krepkoe


----------



## cam89brewer

Bigbad said:


> Well I think Redoak are going to be exhibiting at the Perth Royal Beer Show so hopefully I'll get to sample their brews as they should be, and also talk to the brewer/s.
> 
> You would think they'd have quality control in place to stop these bad batches making it to the consumer. It screams bad business to me, and a great way to lose customers.
> 
> Thanks for the response Joshua.



Hi guys,
I know its a bit late for this reply but needed to point out the fact that redoak needs to be refrigerated at all times and many beer warehouses and retailers don't properly store them which causes an intensely sour and bitter taste. But if you are lucky enough to taste one that is fresh and treated properly it is actually one of the most fresh citrus hopped beers that i have ever tasted and is in a league of its own if you are lucky enough to get one that isn't F#[email protected]#D.
Cheers 
Cam






9


----------



## Shed101

Rowy said:


> Fishing always makes the beer taste better.



Is that 'cos fishing is so utterly boring anything improves it <_<


----------



## ekul

A stone and wood pacific ale clone that i fermented at ambient (18C) and then left to 'settle' on the bench for 4 weeks. Just tasted it and :icon_vomit: . Won't be putting that in the keg to see if it comes good. Not sure if its infected or what, but its a different kinf of terrible that i've never tasted.


----------



## Rowy

Shed101 said:


> Is that 'cos fishing is so utterly boring anything improves it <_<



You musn't go to the right places bloke. Not too much boredom where I go.


----------



## Lecterfan

Actually I'm going to go all out and say I enjoyed the southwark stout and the bitter (regardless of the mindless rod-watching between sips haha). I had Mountain Goat steam ale last night which was horrid fizzy shit...probably not the worst I've had, but far worse than the southwarks I've consumed....


----------



## Rowy

Lecterfan said:


> Actually I'm going to go all out and say I enjoyed the southwark stout and the bitter (regardless of the mindless rod-watching between sips haha). I had Mountain Goat steam ale last night which was horrid fizzy shit...probably not the worst I've had, but far worse than the southwarks I've consumed....



Whilst I have been considering these posts this afternoon I recalled many years ago a micro brewery in Sth Brisbane that went broke very quickly that tried to put together lager that was truly hideous. I recall that I was having a beer with a mate and the owner and he was raving about the 'latest thing' being micro breweries. He was shouting and we still got the hell out of there. Now that's bad beer.


----------



## lespaul

grod5 said:


> besides a mate's home brew, Three Kings Dry Lager, that I picked up from Gloucester Celebrations yesterday, was right up there.
> 
> daniel



massively second that


----------



## craigo

three kings is defiently the worst followed by vale pale ale the 4 pack i bought couldnt even finish one.


----------



## Doubleplugga

Redoak organic pale ale. off tap, tasted like vinegar with a dash of cider. the bottled stuff tasted the same. undrinkable


----------



## gravey

craigo said:


> three kings is defiently the worst followed by vale pale ale the 4 pack i bought couldnt even finish one.



I'd suggest it was probably a bad bottle/pack...normally a pretty good beer, not the most exciting, but very very drinkable.

I had a Swell Beer when they first came out, definately off, metallic taste. I've also had a White Rabbit that was off and tasted similar.

Probably came down to poor handling.


----------



## citizensnips

I have to agree with craigo here, I thought the vale ale was shithouse and I didnt fancy there IPA either, it was nice at first then just made me feel horribly ill, now just the smell of it makes me shiver


----------



## Nick JD

Bottle of rotten Duvel in Canada. Almost in tears tipping it down the sink.


----------



## spog

my worst was a norwegien beer called ' is bjorn '. which means ice bear,and similar to the old saying about camel ciggies (the contents are on the face of the pack).ie camel shit, this beer has to be bears piss it was a shocker,cheers...spog...


----------



## mackysm

Tecate....... was in the US in Sept and had the misfortune of tasting this...... beer with all trace of flavour removed.


----------



## barls

cambrew said:


> Hi guys,
> I know its a bit late for this reply but needed to point out the fact that redoak needs to be refrigerated at all times and many beer warehouses and retailers don't properly store them which causes an intensely sour and bitter taste. But if you are lucky enough to taste one that is fresh and treated properly it is actually one of the most fresh citrus hopped beers that i have ever tasted and is in a league of its own if you are lucky enough to get one that isn't F#[email protected]#D.
> Cheers
> Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


even latter to reply to you, but thats not right if its extremely sour and bitter from warm storage, its infected plain and simple. it means that theres something (ether lacto or brett) in there that shouldnt be and its growing better in the warm conditions hence the problem. it happens and until they acknowledge they have a problem and move to rectify it its not going to go away.
yes the mishandling is making it worse but it wouldnt be happening if there wasnt something else there in the first place.


----------



## KingKong

BribieG said:


> I love Tennant's Super, but I reckon it's definitely pipped by Skol Super :icon_drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It prompted me to try my own versions of 9% supers and I did a really nice one (see my avatar) but I woke up one day begging in a mall with a four day growth and no knowledge of how I had got there :unsure:




Must be bad if you need a shot while drinking...

But seriously what is going on with the syringe ??? :excl: :huh:


----------



## Muscovy_333

Warm can of Emu bitter after lying face down in the sand for an hour in Scarborough after a night at the hippy club in the late 90's. Rolled over to see the sun rise, best mate handed me a warm can...and the rest is history. 
What are best mates for huh!


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> Went to Adelaide in about 1990 and tried some Southwark, pronounced Suthick I'm told. It would make a blowfly spew!




Hey I grew up on that stuff, never affected me.


----------



## mfeighan

Muscovy said:


> Warm can of Emu bitter after lying face down in the sand for an hour in Scarborough after a night at the hippy club in the late 90's. Rolled over to see the sun rise, best mate handed me a warm can...and the rest is history.
> What are best mates for huh!



Ha, a night at the hippy club always ends badly!


----------



## bum

KingKong said:


> But seriously what is going on with the syringe?


Pocket sparkler, I'd imagine.


----------



## yum beer

I have posted before about xxxx Summer Blight.....

work Xmas party today, secret santa....a metal Ned Kelly, not bad, whats its holding, you ******* guessed it,



xxxx Summer Blight....merry fucken xmas.


----------



## labels

WORST!

1/. COORS LIGHT

2/. CLOSE SECOND - ROLLING ROCK.

There's some great beers over there, but the bad ones are like you've never tasted before or ever want to again

-=Steve=-


----------



## Super8

BribieG said:


> Could it be any worse than Hammer and Tongs?



I consider H n T to be the worst brew by a large margin


Yuck


----------



## tinnyhaha

I thought VB was the worst thing 've ever put in my mouth but 4 PINES struggle for consistancy and produce some really bad beers


----------



## Northside Novice

Tinny have you been to the brew pub at manly ? Their bottles have been heard to be hit n miss but their place had great beer on tap last time I was there a few month ago . Maybe the good ol bad handling thing most Aussie micros have to deal with ?


----------



## tinnyhaha

Yeh! the pub is great but the 3 times I've been there the beer was dish water.
Very disappointing considering the price was through the roof.
I did find the bottled beer slightly better.
I recommend Murry's around the corner.


----------



## rehab

One of the Millers beers that was Pineapple flavoured would be close... 
To be honest though some of the worst beers I have had are highly rated around the world that didn't travel well to NZ. 
After falling in love with Brewdog 2011 (current) Punk IPA it is shit house by quality now. In some cases I would go mega over that.


----------



## brad81

El Diablo - gagged on that shit.


----------



## ashley_leask

Can one of the mods please merge this and the "VB Champion Beer" thread.

TIA


----------



## Stormahead

Samuel Adams Summer Ale.
I don't know if it was off but all i could taste was sickly sweet lemon

That and a can of Red Dog that we literally dug up.


----------



## Charst

TUBORG: rotten grass, taste like the smell of the yellow grass after the slippery dip tarps been on top of it for a week.


----------



## Toper

After a trip to the UK earlier this year,I found a contender for Tennants Super as the worst I've tried,Greene King Abbot Ale.The first ale I tried there,JD Wetherspoons at Heathrow,it was truly BAAAAD ! A higher alcohol heat that made me gag,nearly solvent like.Can't work out how the beer rate sites give it rave reviews.Apparently this high alcohol heat is in a few ales there,possibly to give the drinker/vomiter the impression they're getting more alcohol for their 3 quid.Quite a few ales there were bland and almost tasteless,but this was just foul muck.


----------



## drew9242

toper01 said:


> After a trip to the UK earlier this year,I found a contender for Tennants Super as the worst I've tried,Greene King Abbot Ale.The first ale I tried there,JD Wetherspoons at Heathrow,it was truly BAAAAD ! A higher alcohol heat that made me gag,nearly solvent like.Can't work out how the beer rate sites give it rave reviews.Apparently this high alcohol heat is in a few ales there,possibly to give the drinker/vomiter the impression they're getting more alcohol for their 3 quid.Quite a few ales there were bland and almost tasteless,but this was just foul muck.



Are you also saying that abbots ale is one of the worst? If so I got to go to the uk. When's abbotts is the worst beer **** everything else must amazing.


----------



## joshF

Anyone for Melbourne Bitter or Bare cove radler? I could be as broke as a church mouse and still wouldn't be paid to drink that.


----------



## parrja

I was given a free carton of fosters while still a student. I couldn't drink it, my mates couldn't drink it. How bad must a beer be if students can't drink it?

Fosters in UK/Europe however was better, presumably a different beer.


----------



## Toper

Drew9242 said:


> Are you also saying that abbots ale is one of the worst? If so I got to go to the uk. When's abbotts is the worst beer **** everything else must amazing.


 Yep,the one I had at Wetherspoons ,Heathrow airport was a foul pint;not infected or anything,just a very hot, higher alcohol heat.Not totally undrinkable,but it was forced down and made me shudder.The BJCP style guidelines for English Pale Ales mention this added 'flavour addition' and now I see what they mean.I was in Somerset,tried about 20 or so ales on tap,some 'CAMRA' award winners ,and the VAST majority were very,very,very,very,bland by our standard.Exmoor was the local drop,and it was a quite decent session ale,not groundbreaking,but an easy quaffer.Had better luck in Scotland though..


----------



## labels

toper01 said:


> Yep,the one I had at Wetherspoons ,Heathrow airport was a foul pint;not infected or anything,just a very hot, higher alcohol heat.Not totally undrinkable,but it was forced down and made me shudder.The BJCP style guidelines for English Pale Ales mention this added 'flavour addition' and now I see what they mean.I was in Somerset,tried about 20 or so ales on tap,some 'CAMRA' award winners ,and the VAST majority were very,very,very,very,bland by our standard.Exmoor was the local drop,and it was a quite decent session ale,not groundbreaking,but an easy quaffer.Had better luck in Scotland though..



An intersesting and, no doubt slighty dissapointing trip to the old dart! But nevertheless, an eye opener. In Australia we knock the shit out of our mega swill breweries - the *TWO* majors, in USA they do the same and it seems (from your ponderings) that in England we would do the same.

Proves that most average folk are NOT like us keen brewers and are as happy with just moderately flavoured and hopped beers, lagers or ales.

I personally don't have a problem with that and even 'tip my hat' to the mega swill brewers for producing a beer that appeals to the masses and getting that unreal level of consistency.

my take -=Steve=-


----------



## Muscovy_333

labels said:


> An intersesting and, no doubt slighty dissapointing trip to the old dart! But nevertheless, an eye opener. In Australia we knock the shit out of our mega swill breweries - the *TWO* majors, in USA they do the same and it seems (from your ponderings) that in England we would do the same.
> 
> Proves that most average folk are NOT like us keen brewers and are as happy with just moderately flavoured and hopped beers, lagers or ales.
> 
> I personally don't have a problem with that and even 'tip my hat' to the mega swill brewers for producing a beer that appeals to the masses and getting that unreal level of consistency.
> 
> my take -=Steve=-



Yup, we'd have no comparison without them.


----------



## drew9242

toper01 said:


> Yep,the one I had at Wetherspoons ,Heathrow airport was a foul pint;not infected or anything,just a very hot, higher alcohol heat.Not totally undrinkable,but it was forced down and made me shudder.The BJCP style guidelines for English Pale Ales mention this added 'flavour addition' and now I see what they mean.I was in Somerset,tried about 20 or so ales on tap,some 'CAMRA' award winners ,and the VAST majority were very,very,very,very,bland by our standard.Exmoor was the local drop,and it was a quite decent session ale,not groundbreaking,but an easy quaffer.Had better luck in Scotland though..



Now that you mention it we have had a couple bad kegs of abotts come in at our local. Take one sip and you know something isn't right. So they just send the keg back full of shit beer.


----------



## Mutton Chops

Drew9242 said:


> Now that you mention it we have had a couple bad kegs of abotts come in at our local. Take one sip and you know something isn't right. So they just send the keg back full of shit beer.



The 'real ales' tend to be quite sensitive over here travelling short distances so a trip down under, well, you'll be lucky to get it close to the intended article (kegs that is) but for the record Greene King do struggle to produce ales that taste of anything anyway.
And to the previous poster mentioning the many bland ales about, that is an unfortunate side effect of one major factor being the escalating beer duty calculated on ABV, a lot of breweries have reduced alcohol in their beers to maintain profit margin without increasing price and in one instance, a local brewery has mentioned government pressure to reduce ABV in one of their higher strength beers, because that's what the alcos and kids are drinking apparently (sure they are...)
Sub 4% beers are becoming the norm here on tap and while you can find some very nice ales out and about, there's just not enough flavour for my own personal taste (hopping the shit out of it doesn't help either *cough* Wild Swan *cough*)


----------



## mr_tyreman




----------



## barls

glad someone listed that piece of crap


----------



## tricache

WTF IS THAT!!!!


----------



## Econwatson

Charst said:


> TUBORG: rotten grass, taste like the smell of the yellow grass after the slippery dip tarps been on top of it for a week.



Aw mate, I've had many an enjoyable evening with some 'Tubes". It was really cheap bottled in my area while I was at university. But I've only had it bottled, so if you had it in draught form I couldn't comment.

I read that it is basically Carlsberg Export bottled differently, don't know how much truth there is to that!


----------



## bignath

Just been given this from a work colleague for christmas (along with some other things).

This would have to be the worst ******* thing i've ever consumed in my life. Very confused beverage. I dunno if it's trying to be a softdrink or a beer, or a cider, or a bowl of fruit.

Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Silver

I was 17 yrs old and tried to neck a warm Brisbane Bitter. Desperate days


----------



## soundawake

Yeah Miller Chill is ******* terrible. I have a mate who drinks it, and when I'm over his place and he offers it to me my stock response is, 'well, why don't I just drink out of the toilet?' Its pretty much the only beer I'll flat out refuse to drink.


----------



## givemeamash

Tooheys GOLD. Always thought that 30 cans for 20 dollars was too good to be true, turns out it always was!!!!


----------



## jaypes

I was in Mexico earlier this year for a work trip. At the resort they have Corona on tap, naturally. The taps face you and you pour your own as everything is all inclusive. 

They have Corona light as we get here in the bottle and Corona dark. 

The light i can drink, but the dark is absolutely horrible. Its like mix between the light and used motor oil


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Bare Cove Radler is sweet sickly shit, that is only intentionally drunk by men who insert foreign objects into their sphincters.


----------



## bum

At least we know know why you're reviewing it tonight.


----------



## Toper

Big Nath said:


> Just been given this from a work colleague for christmas (along with some other things).
> 
> This would have to be the worst ******* thing i've ever consumed in my life. Very confused beverage. I dunno if it's trying to be a softdrink or a beer, or a cider, or a bowl of fruit.
> 
> Absolutely horrible.
> 
> View attachment 59521


 I just happen to have a pic from a certain club,*cough*melbourne brewers *cough*, xmas barbie last weekend,where one of the lucky winners in the lucky beer dip recieved one;and the poor fella *cough* Andy D *cough* had to drink it warm .Twas a sight to behold :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

